# A not so remembered game that means a lot to you.



## swabbo (Oct 12, 2020)

Space Station: Silicon Valley for the N64 was an amazing game with a soundtrack I find myself whistling or humming without having played it for years, definitely an underrated game imho


----------



## zfreeman (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Lodad (Oct 12, 2020)

LEGEND. OF. LEGAIA.




zfreeman said:


>




This is a gem too.


----------



## gudenau (Oct 12, 2020)

Does Lego Rock Raiders/Lego Alpha Team count?

Both PC titles of course.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 12, 2020)

Chrono Cross



 

I can't fathom why anyone prefers Chrono trigger over this direct sequel, but it's a much better game and story here. And best of all, no Akira Toriyama artwork! (I'm not a fan of his inbred-looking artstyle, where everybody looks like they're from the same genepool.)

This game doesn't get the praise it deserves. The story is fantastic, the music is mind-blowingly good, the fmv sequences are well-rendered for the time, and the characters are unforgettable. A 10/10 RPG for me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

Sereamis on the Atari 800 XL
A Text/Graphic Adventure from 1985

My first Experience with an Adventure/Text Parser and it should "influence" my "Game Taste".
Since that Time,Adventures (with Text Input/Point and Click) are my Favorite Type of Game.
I remember I looked on every System I had for Adventures (PlayStation/PSX was great too).

So this Game means a lot to me.
Thank you.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 12, 2020)

Gridder on the C64. The stupid chime before a round started is burnt into my mind, I guess in some special place. It was actually my dad's favourite game. 

Then there was this vertical shooter, also in the C64, but to be honest that is a very blurry memory, it has been for a long time. I remember I loved this game, but it was lost and I never could find it again, I don't even remember the name, though I've been trying to remember for years. Some times I believe I compeletely made this game up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2020)

zfreeman said:


>



I remember it. My friend loved it and would play it over most other things on the PS1.

I can't stand it though.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

The PokePark series on the Wii. The games aren't that great, but exploring a 3d world with Pokemon was always fun.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 12, 2020)

Mmm, for years I played a lot a plane game for MS DOS 2.0 but I can't remember what it was called. It was like Wings Of Fury but older.

Anyone here remembers Magic Carpet? Is a DOS game that was kinda fun but is definitely not a well remembered game.  

War Wind? That game had a sequel that killed the franchise but the first one was fun.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 12, 2020)

Sim City SNES. Great game sort of eclipsed by its sequels, but I will never forget all the time I sank into it. (And the fun disaster animations)

Harvest Moon 64. I have never met anyone outside of my family who owned this game back in the day, but I easily put in over 2k hours into it. Still the best HM in my book.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

Dangerous Dave in the haunted mansion, father would ocassionally turn on the win 98 machine to see if it still worked, he (and often me) would play mostly 3 games
-Doom
-Tetris
-the previosly mentioned DDITHM
Doom and Tetris obviously are well known and among the best games of all time, but DDITHM, despite being made by ID, never had too much atention, its not a masterpiece and it can sometimes be unforgiving, only pc speaker music and EGA graphics, but its a fairly solid platformer, wish it got remade or at the very least ported to modern platforms, upside is its fairly easy to emulate, here are some videos


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2020)

CHRONO CROSS 
Squire Enix, please port this to new systems! It’s the best game they’ve ever made and they treat it like it doesn’t exist!


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 12, 2020)

Chack n' Pop
Milk and Nuts


----------



## morvoran (Oct 12, 2020)

Crystalis on the NES. 
I have played this game since it came out back in the 80's and always play it till the end whenever I run across it (usually every 2 or 3 years).  I first played it on the original NES hardware and have played it on PC and almost every console that has a NES emulator.
It was recently added to the NES online app on the Switch and, of course, I played it till the end on there.  I highly recommend everyone to check it out as it has aged well and is good fun.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 12, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> CHRONO CROSS
> Squire Enix, please port this to new systems! It’s the best game they’ve ever made and they treat it like it doesn’t exist!


IMHO Chrono Cross soundtrack is the best thing Yasunori Mitsuda ever did, and he did plenty good soundtracks.

That said, there was something with chrono cross that didn't work for me, I don't remember what exactly, perhaps it was gameplay or difficulty related. I would love a remake though.

Also, talking about PS1, I think Deception 3 is not well remembered and I enjoyed that game a lot. I also enjoyed Destrega quite a bit.


----------



## pleasehelpme2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Battalion wars 2, just listen to this


----------



## Idrolitina (Oct 12, 2020)

Tenchu on PS... it was quite successful but nobody ever mentions it


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 12, 2020)

Welp... I was born in '93, by then, my parents had an Atari, a chinese FAMILY COMPUTER with some cartridges, and the SNES.
I remember playing Enduro, I too remember playing Mario Brothers, but that was before kindergarten.
Then I remember getting home from kindergarten and mom would let me play the SNES or the Gameboy.
So to me, both the Atari and FAMILY COMPUTER didn't made a huge impact on me.
But the SNES is different because I played that since I can remember (some weeks ago I was discussing that with mom and older siblings, and we came to the conclusion that I have memories of me being 1 year old)
So go figure how long I've been playing SNES games.

I have some memories about Donkey Kong Country, Super Mario World, All-Stars, Kirby Super Star, Megaman X, Street Fighter, Killer Instinct and Mortal Kombat (funny enough, everytime I remember those days playing Street Fighter, I can't help but add "Light my Fire" by The Doors, alongside Dhalsim's stage)

But I too have memories of me playing *Rocky Rodent, Thunder Spirits, Smart Ball, Super Adventure Island, Mickey's Magical Quest, King of Dragons, Madden '95, SuperStar Soccer*, and a bunch of chinese clones of japanese games.

Later in my life (probably 10 years ago) I learned that the NTSC SNES can't play out of region games.
But I remember trying many games in japanese, only to trade them/return the cartridge because "it was set in chinese" so I never knew how to play said games.

I probably missed a lot of games thanks to chinese rip-offs.

I don't know why, but Rocky Rodent and Smart Ball memories includes aromas, lighting, feelings... I still have very present those days, to the point where I can recreate some aromas in my mind (and unbelievable smell them once again as I go back in time in my memory)

I can even remember what happened the day before and after those memories...

*Brawl Brothers SNES*


----------



## DerpDingus (Oct 12, 2020)

Boogerman for the Sega Geneses
fun gameplay, Great animations and poop humor that I was into when I was 10


----------



## eskinner3742 (Oct 12, 2020)

Quackshot starring Donald Duck on the Sega Genesis is a fantastic title I can't recommend enough. Lots of memories of my mom and I playing it growing up


----------



## boomario (Oct 12, 2020)

Speedy Eggbert


----------



## Flamestar666 (Oct 12, 2020)

I haven't posted in nearly a decade just to post this

When brick and mortar mom and pop shops existed, I used to go walk with my grandmother downtown and she would get some shopping done and I would rent a game. I still walk by the place sometimes.. It's a small chain of a major bank now.

Everyone remembers the classics. No one remembers the games with jank.


----------



## MeAndHax (Oct 12, 2020)

starcraft 2


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 12, 2020)

Guardian's Crusade. Super basic "baby's first RPG" kind of thing on the PS1 that I absolutely loved to play as a kid. It was super generic (for the time), and despite having a couple major "firsts" for the era it's not quite remembered these days. Was one of the first 3D RPGs of its kind that had a "seamless" world, for example; all towns, overworld travel, even flight mechanics were rendered in the same engine with no loading sequences in between. Very impressive for the time, especially on PS1 era hardware.

Still play it every now and again today, and I think it's one of the few old 3d RPGs that still holds up quite well today.


----------



## Blake5100 (Oct 12, 2020)

Terranigma


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 12, 2020)

Ninja Five-O (or Ninja Cop depending on where you live) for the GBA.


----------



## Obveron (Oct 12, 2020)

I was big fan of SimAnt for SNES.  Still like playing it on the emulator actually.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 12, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000J9JI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Yh7GFb83580PM

Street Fighter Alpha 3...this game, along with the original Soul Calibur and Marvel vs. Capcom 2 were a mainstay between myself and the only older brother who introduced me to gaming, computers, emulators, etc.. This particular game was his favorite Street Fighter game in the series, and while IDK if it's my favorite, it's certainly up there with 3rd Strike. The nights we spent mashing buttons, until I discovered how to do QC motions and everything in between when I was, like, 10, and just having fun in general were the only forms of consistent social interaction in growing up until I met an acquaintance who I thought was my friend until 5 years ago in middle school.

It's just a damn shame that, nowadays, Capcom only ports the arcade version of the game if they do a port at all; the console versions had everyone from Super Street Fighter 2 as opposed to just Akuma and Cammy, as well as a few other extras and fun modes that, unfortunately, you wouldn't see in most fighting games today. While SFA3 Max on PSP is OK, the new character sprites just clash with the CPS-2 Street Fighter sprites about as bad as they did in CVS1 and CVS2.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 12, 2020)

The goofy-ass looking Paperboy for N64. Apparently it was a stylistic choice, which I kinda respect. Def a unique game in the library.


----------



## wartutor (Oct 12, 2020)

Solstice for the nes. I logged many hours memorizing this maze.


----------



## Naderino (Oct 12, 2020)

Jayro said:


> This game doesn't get the praise it deserves. The story is fantastic, the music is mind-blowing my good, the fmv sequences are well-rendered for the time, and the characters are unforgettable. A 10/10 RPG for me.



Definitely, definitely this.

From unique RPG mechanics to plot, this game was definitely a masterpiece all the way through. Although the soundtrack is acknowledged to be one of the best of its time, the game itself was overshadowed. It's still timeless in my opinion, and I would personally recommend it to anyone willing to go "retro/classic"


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 12, 2020)

Microsoft Fury^3. A relative bought it for me and I played it a lot even though I never got far as a child. I remember saving money just to get a Microsoft flight stick for this game. I was still awful at the game though.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 12, 2020)

It is a not well known sega first party game that I love. It is complex and looks beautiful for that era.

It is kinda short, but not for my skills at that time.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Oct 12, 2020)

(This is the japanese box art) Magic of Scheherazade for the NES was one of my favorites and sadly, for about 15 years, I forgot the name of it. Glad I found it again recently and hope to be playing through it again soon.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

possibly valis or neutopia.  interesting thing to note is that people call neutopia a zelda clone when it was released before a link to the past in Japan by a few months.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 12, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Chrono Cross
> 
> View attachment 228726
> 
> ...



While I'd agree most of the music is great, the battle theme is just...well...



I feel like they should've just made a new battle theme as opposed to just re-adapting the tension theme from Radical Dreamers and making it sound like something the Joker would play to torture Batman.


----------



## Extensionsnails (Oct 12, 2020)

This game is awesome! Played it nonstop when I was younger.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> possibly valis or neutopia.  interesting thing to note is that people call neutopia a zelda clone when it was released before a link to the past in Japan by a few months.



I mean, with that logic, Legend of Zelda is also a ripoff of Hydlide...and there's several reviews by those on YT picking it and the one on the Genesis apart.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> While I'd agree most of the music is great, the battle theme is just...well...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like they should've just made a new battle theme as opposed to just re-adapting the tension theme from Radical Dreamers and making it sound like something the Joker would play to torture Batman.




is I am setsuna supposed to be in the same universal, spiritual successor, or just made by a lot of the same people as the chrono trigger series?  I think I bought the game on the switch, but I'm not sure.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Silent_Gunner said:


> I mean, with that logic, Legend of Zelda is also a ripoff of Hydlide...and there's several reviews by those on YT picking it and the one on the Genesis apart.



I never said it, but I know a lot of people have.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

looks like I did:



 

my friend atreyu recommended it to me.  he said it was either a sequel or a spiritual successor or something like that to chrono trigger.  I haven't played it yet.  it's on the vita I think as well.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> is I am setsuna supposed to be in the same universal, spiritual successor, or just made by a lot of the same people as the chrono trigger series?  I think I bought the game on the switch, but I'm not sure.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



It was published by Square Enix...outside of that though? I couldn't tell ya'. I heard mixed opinions on I Am Setsuna, though.


----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 12, 2020)

I had just gotten into Turbografx collecting in the mid 90s and there were a few that were quite special to me on that machine. Cosmic Fantasy 2 never got the recognition it would have if it has been on any other machine, but the highlight is probably Sapphire. It reminds me a lot of the Amiga demoscene, where programmers would do everything in their power to push the machine to it's absolute limit. Sapphire did that on the PC-Engine while actually making a fun game. It's become more widely known in recently years, but that's mostly due to it's now insane price tag.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> It was published by Square Enix...outside of that though? I couldn't tell ya'. I heard mixed opinions on I Am Setsuna, though.



@Glyptofane on here, a childhood friend of mine, asked if chrono cross was any good.  from what I remember, it almost seems like a game that started as something else, but then it ties in later.  I beat it, but it was years ago.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



vincentx77 said:


> I had just gotten into Turbografx collecting in the mid 90s and there were a few that were quite special to me on that machine. Cosmic Fantasy 2 never got the recognition it would have if it has been on any other machine, but the highlight is probably Sapphire. It reminds me a lot of the Amiga demoscene, where programmers would do everything in their power to push the machine to it's absolute limit. Sapphire did that on the PC-Engine while actually making a fun game. It's become more widely known in recently years, but that's mostly due to it's now insane price tag.




very good soundtrack.  it's on the pce engine/turbo grafx mini.  the game is like hundreds, if not thousands, for a legit copy.  someone was trying to sell his copy in mint condition for a little under five grand on ebay.


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 12, 2020)

Childhood Wizard and Warriors NES








 then Syphon filter which the fact Sony has the rights and hasn’t done anything with it is mind blowing “Gabe !!!!!” Honorable mention Soul Reaver


----------



## WigWrm (Oct 12, 2020)

Mole Mania and Scooby-Doo Classic Creep Capers for the Gameboy. Two of my favorites.

Ooo and Pirates The Legend of Black Kat for the xbox!


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 12, 2020)

OkamiDen - a oft-forgotten sequel to Okami, that was only ever released on the Nintendo DS. Due to system hardware restrictions, it's not as expansive as its predecessor, but the story and characters are still fantastic.

I wish this would get remastered...


----------



## Delerious (Oct 12, 2020)

When I was a lad, my brother and I were always playing games together on the Sega Genesis, the Playstation and on PC. One old game that he and I played a lot of was an old 3rd person space shooter called Outwars that pre-dated Halo, and it was an absolute blast to play for its time! Sadly, it shipped with a number of bugs and somewhat drab gameplay in its singleplayer campaign. Not to mention, it came at a time when Quake 2 had set a new standard for computer graphics. Multiplayer was where this game shined though, especially since it made use of all three dimensions with the use of jetpacks and gliders. My brother and one of our friends had an absolute blast in this game! And of course, being the inexperienced little brother, he beat me every time.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 12, 2020)

My favorite sport game on sega megadrive.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 12, 2020)

Tiny Toons: Buster Bust Loose


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

Power Stone 2.

I'm sure many of y'all know about Power Stone 2, but it has since been long forgotten as the game is only on Dreamcast and PSP. I used to play the hell out of it when I had a Dreamcast and now I became aware a PS2 version was in the works.. just to get canceled. Smh.

Supposedly this would be the cover of the PS2 version:


----------



## ClickCLK (Oct 12, 2020)

Great topic. My game of choice is Soleil for Sega Mega Drive (known in US as Crusader of Centy).

A friend of my somehow got a great collection of RPG and action/adventure games, which nobody else had (also nobody else was interested in them, but I never saw this games in stores, so I think they were rare where I lived). One of these games was Soleil. This game is a sega's answer to Legend of Zelda - a boy with a sword cutting monster (and can throw the sword too). I never played Zelda as a kid (never even saw a cartridge with one until much later), so I had nothing to compare, but this game was AMAZING! It's one of the hidden gems of the platform and a very good game. Playing this game (and Shining Force which I got from the same friend) has shaped my preferences in gaming to this day and even my interest in gaming and game consoles overall.

Highly recommended!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

superman 64 is a must own.


----------



## tommasi (Oct 12, 2020)

Penguin Adventure on MSX


----------



## mrgone (Oct 12, 2020)

Transbot on the Sega Mastersystem.
My cousin had it and i found out many years later, that there really is not more to it than the 3 levels we always played.


----------



## The Frenchman (Oct 12, 2020)

I liked Cover Ops Nuclear Dawn on PS1, it played like a classic RE and was like a classic 90's action movie. A train has been hijacked and there is a nuke on itm you gotta find your way to it and disarm it.


----------



## Maq47 (Oct 12, 2020)

Ultima VI: The False Prophet (both the SNES version, which I played as a kid, and the DOS version, which came later (I LOVED using pu6e; like this post if you've ever used it/heard of it) are remembered fondly) holds a lot of memories for me. I STILL sometimes think I hear the title screen music at night while trying to sleep on occasion. It is that deeply burned into my brain.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

MarcusCarter said:


> Ultima VI: The False Prophet (both the SNES version, which I played as a kid, and the DOS version, which came later (I LOVED using pu6e; like this post if you've ever used it/heard of it) are remembered fondly) holds a lot of memories for me. I STILL sometimes think I hear the title screen music at night while trying to sleep on occasion. It is that deeply burned into my brain.



there was ultimate game, thinking it might've been VIII or something, that I loved as a kid.  it was on the snes.  my friend rented it, and he hated it, so I borrowed it from him during the rent period.  I think the highest experience level was like 8, which I found odd.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 12, 2020)

1985's Zorro on the Atari 800.
First game I remember playing religiously until we beat it:



Atari 800XL with 5.25" floppy disc and tape deck.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

@vincentx77 , is that an avatar of Dogi from Ys?  damn fine series (going through ys origin on the switch).  I was introduced to that series as a kid when my grandfather bought a turbo grafx 16, then later a cd attachment.  I have the system at this very moment and have had since his death in the 90s.  we never beat it (ys book 1 and 2) together, but I later beat it as a teenager.


----------



## enderer (Oct 12, 2020)

snake rattle 'n' roll on the NES.  one of the hardest and best games i've ever played.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 228754
> View attachment 228755
> Atari 800XL with 5.25" floppy disc and tape deck.



A "Believer".....yesss.....


----------



## Izual Urashima (Oct 12, 2020)

Magic Pockets on PC.



I spent so many time on it. Hell, only the intro brings back fond memories. I had a blog post about it for the more curious ones - https://gbatemp.net/entry/did-you-heard-about-magic-pockets.17493/


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 12, 2020)

*Zeliard*, the OG Metroidvania.
https://archive.org/details/msdos_Zeliard_1990


----------



## JRave (Oct 12, 2020)

I had a thing for Monster Breeding games back during the PSone days.  

Monster Rancher
Monster Rancher 2
Jade Cocoon


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

DeMoN said:


> *Zeliard*, the OG Metroidvania.
> https://archive.org/details/msdos_Zeliard_1990



I like metroidvanias, but man I hate axiom verge.  I should've tried it out first on like the vita, but I went ahead and bought it on the switch.  biggest waste of money yet on that system.


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 12, 2020)

I loved that as a child.  When you were through, it started all over again.  the beginning of a passion. it's a bit like the first wonderboy on the MS.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

JRave said:


> I had a thing for Monster Breeding games back during the PSone days.
> 
> Monster Rancher
> Monster Rancher 2
> Jade Cocoon



jade cocoon is on my psx classic.  I bought it a long time ago.  there's a sequel too that my mom offered to buy me when we were in store, but I didn't like the original enough.

there's some monster breeding type thing in lufia 2.  that's a pretty good game.  there's a special fruit that mutates the monster into a very powerful version.  I forgot how to get it, but it's if you want to do everything in the game.  I did that except for the ancient cave.  I got up to like floor 90-something then died.  I did beat it with a game genie.  the boss of it can run away, then you have to start over.  what a liar!


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 12, 2020)

eskinner3742 said:


> Quackshot starring Donald Duck on the Sega Genesis is a fantastic title I can't recommend enough. Lots of memories of my mom and I playing it growing up


very good game.  i only played it again a few weeks ago. i can still remember my first time exactly when i saw the game. man I am getting an old sack.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## OblivionReign (Oct 12, 2020)

Bomber man tournament for the Nintendo Gameboy <3 was honestly one of my favorite games to play as a kid. Playing this after playing The legend of Zelda it felt exactly like that to me and it was amazing. Not to mention the bosses were pretty cool


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> Bomber man tournament for the Nintendo Gameboy <3 was honestly one of my favorite games to play as a kid. Playing this after playing The legend of Zelda it felt exactly like that to me and it was amazing. Not to mention the bosses were pretty cool



I'm thinking there might be a super bomberman for the switch, so you might want to check that out.

https://www.nintendo.com/games/detail/super-bomberman-r-switch/


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 12, 2020)

Izual Urashima said:


> Magic Pockets on PC.
> 
> 
> 
> I spent so many time on it. Hell, only the intro brings back fond memories. I had a blog post about it for the more curious ones - https://gbatemp.net/entry/did-you-heard-about-magic-pockets.17493/



a cult game indeed, but very well known


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't own super bomberman on the switch; otherwise, I would've taken a pic of my games' list.  I'm just good at remembering what I've read or heard.    price seems a bit high, but I guess it's good if you're a fan.  maybe I'll buy it someday, but I've spend a lot this month (have to wait 'til next month).  I got some overdraft charges due to paypal's fuck up, so now I'm going to get rid of all of my accounts but my payee account, which is tied to nso, so this never happens again.


----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 12, 2020)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets for Gameboy Color.
Amazing battle system, most of all amazing music, and just made really impressive use of the GBC with replay value included.
The Sorcerer's Stone GBC was good in its own right.

Of course, the GBA remakes were disgusting sellouts...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

I had forgotten about my $41 card, which I have to use the money.  I think it's related to my medicaid.  anyway, I bought super bomberman r:


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Oct 12, 2020)

minecraft story mode
heck im replaying this right now
that one rabbids game that vinny reviewd in his bad wiiware video (the one where he shook the wiimote and stuff)
wii play motion (you may scream at me now)


----------



## onibaku (Oct 12, 2020)

For me it was probably Jazz Jackrabbit,
Lode runner and Bugdom (for Mac)


----------



## TizioCaio95 (Oct 12, 2020)

Lock's Quest for the Nintendo DS. It was a game released by THQ and 5th Cell only on the Nintendo handheld. To be honest it was recently rereleased by THQ Nordic on Steam, PS4 and Xbox but this updated version is nowhere close to the original.


----------



## atypicalchaos (Oct 12, 2020)

Aidyn Chronicles, was a turn-based RPG for the N64. I would have been in middle school at the time - right at the end of of the N64 lifespan. It was one of the last games (if not THE last game) released for that system. It was clear even at the time that it was a bit unpolished, most likely because it was one of the last games released and may have been rushed at the end. For instance, on my copy, (not sure if there were different versions released that may have fixed this) there was a conversation that you had with a playable character that you could add to your party in an inn that would crash the game with 100% reliability. 

That being said - I loved playing this game. It had a turn based combat system similar to Quest 64 where you were able to move within a certain area per turn;and then attack, cast a spell, play a lute to encourage other playable characters  - a style of gameplay that I can't  think of another example of outside those two games honestly. I never played very far into Quest - but Aidyn Chronicles definitely expanded on the formula and made it more complex and interesting. During battle, weather had an effect on playable characters and enemy npcs, the phase of the moon affected the way some spells would work and other cool little tidbits made the battles - which werethe meat and potatoes of the game really - really unique and satisfying.

Another reason that may have compounded the issue of being a bit  unpolished was that it was a pretty big game for the time - with a huge overworld to explore and a pretty interesting story and a variety of characters to add to your party. I suspect the scope of the game may have made development crunch all the worse. It  also happened to be one of a very few games that belonged to this genre on the system, and without a PS1 I probably played it more than I would have had I access to all the RPGs that came out on that system.


----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> @vincentx77 , is that an avatar of Dogi from Ys?  damn fine series (going through ys origin on the switch).  I was introduced to that series as a kid when my grandfather bought a turbo grafx 16, then later a cd attachment.  I have the system at this very moment and have had since his death in the 90s.  we never beat it (ys book 1 and 2) together, but I later beat it as a teenager.



Why yes, yes it is. Technically this is one of the avatars that came with Lacrimosa of Dana on PS4. I imagine this is what Dogi would wear to audition for a boy band. His costume in this game always made me laugh a little, so it had to be my avatar. Ys is another series that's near and dear to my heart. It's just that everyone and their grandma's played it now. For what it's worth, I've played through Ys 1 on so many different systems I've actually lost track. We're talking mid-2000s feature phones here. Hell, I even bought that awful Ys Strategy game (didn't play much of it, though).


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## GoldenBullet (Oct 12, 2020)

Everyone remembers the n64 version but I grew up with the wii version and playing splitscreen multiplayer with this game was so much fun with my brothers. Fps games on the wii are honestly underrated, even the CoD games are fun to play with the wii remote.


----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 12, 2020)

DeMoN said:


> *Zeliard*, the OG Metroidvania.
> https://archive.org/details/msdos_Zeliard_1990



Holy shit, 100x this. Zeliard and Sorcerian have the best sound tracks of any classic dos games hands down. I would even add Amiga to that as well. The only stipulation is that you have to have the Roland MT-32. Zeliard's soundtrack is absolutely god-tier.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 12, 2020)

I would say Stella Glow.
Such a hidden gem on the 3DS. The company was shade as fuck that made it and shut down. So we will never get a HD remake of it :/


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

oh, yeah, I recently learned of the ys strategy game.  I have ys 8 on the switch (been through it twice).  quite a good game and long too.  my second playthrough was like 60 hours.

here's another game worth playing (arc rise fantasia):





I put the save on my wii u after beating the game on the wii.  I beat all 50-60 bonus bosses.  the voice acting for the American version is some of the worst ever, but the game definitely beats the hell out of the crap they call final fantasy nowadays.

if you want what final fantasy should've evolved into, play shadow hearts.  the koudelka game is part 1, but I've never really played.  shadow hearts 2 and 3 are awesome.  iirc, part 3 has you break Capone out of prison.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

Two NES games I loved back then:

Battle of Olympus



Faxanadu


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Oct 12, 2020)

Hmm I think Salt Lake 2002 on GBA


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 12, 2020)

onibaku said:


> For me it was probably Jazz Jackrabbit,
> Lode runner and Bugdom (for Mac)


JJack one of the 1st smooth 2d scrolling games on pc. the pc had huge issues with scrolling compared to the consoles at this time


----------



## Panzerfaust (Oct 12, 2020)

- Sonic 1 (Master System)
Enjoyed it way more than the Megadrive / Genesis version

- Ys Book 1&2, 3 and 4 (PC Engine CD)
Better than any FF that I played so far


----------



## KnightHart (Oct 12, 2020)

Verytex on sega mega drive. 

Despite being an average shoot em up this game have great soundtrack which made great atmosphere. This was my favourite game back then which I got on a pirate cart and I still have this cart.


----------



## Crazystato (Oct 12, 2020)

I sunk alot of hours into a game on the C64 called Pengo


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 12, 2020)

Mine is Infinite undiscovery, one of the games Microsoft made to push for JRpg's. One of the darkest JRpg's I ever played and one of the games that made my cry so hard like with no other. One of the best JRpg's made and sadly almost no one played


----------



## AD2076 (Oct 12, 2020)

Vagrant Story and FFT for PS1


----------



## MagnesG (Oct 12, 2020)

Mario Party Advance. Played it solo and it's real fun for some bite size games.


----------



## sion_zaphod (Oct 12, 2020)

Burn Cycle on the Philips CDi.  The game was a basic puzzle solver but the atmosphere was something else.  For the time it was like being in the movie blade runner (DADOES)


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Oct 12, 2020)

Conan the Cimmerian (PC Game, 1991) - probably my first ever RPG


----------



## oztux (Oct 12, 2020)

Terranigma SNES


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2020)

I've got several games that I'm quite fond of that aren't AAA titles but if I have to pick the most influential game..
I think I'll pick GTA2.

The entire GTA franchise from the very start has had a tremendous impact on me life.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 12, 2020)

When I was a wee lad I would often go to a friends house who had an Amiga and I was captivated by a game he would play called Bubble and Squeak. It's a mostly forgotten puzzle platformer game that features characters who strikingly resemble Calvin and Hobbes.

As I only owned a Mega Drive I would often go to his place just to play it. Something about the game stuck with me, maybe it was the charming visuals or music, or perhaps because I was a big C&H fan at the time.

Then one day when in a games shop I see a copy of the game inside a Mega Drive case. Wha-? Could it be? This is the day before the internet was a common place thing, I had no idea it had been ported to the Mega Drive. I begged my parents for a copy, who eventually caved in bought it for me and I spent many happy hours playing it 



The soundtrack on the Mega Drive version was even better than the Amiga.


----------



## depaul (Oct 12, 2020)

Chaos Legion!


----------



## Mythical (Oct 12, 2020)

yu yu hakushu tournament tactics
it was one of my first rpgs and a fun introduction into the genre


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I like metroidvanias, but man I hate axiom verge.  I should've tried it out first on like the vita, but I went ahead and bought it on the switch.  biggest waste of money yet on that system.


Have you tried Huntdown ? That game rocks


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

what system is that for?


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> what system is that for?


Switch ps4 xbox


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 12, 2020)

There are quite a few, a rather unknown one that really stuck with me though, was this game called Keitai Denjū Telefan/Mobile Phone Beast Telefang. 

I bought it as a kid at a local chinese store for something like 10€, it was being sold as Pokemon Diamond:








The creature in the cover doesn't exist, and the jewels mean nothing.
It was a weird game that had a bad translation (but good enough that I managed to understand and like the game tbh). It was pretty unique since it was an actual japanese rpg but was sold under another name in the chinese stores as a type of knockoff.


This would have been the real game cover, it is way cooler:


----------



## thirdeyeopen23 (Oct 12, 2020)

For my first post on this topic  I’m going to start with the system that was first most significant in my evolution of gaming, the NES. I would say a kinda unknown game that I played a heck of a lot was The Guardian Legend. If you haven’t seen it, it was really fun and way ahead of its time. I spent a lot of time with this and idk of anyone that really knew of it.


----------



## Zetman (Oct 12, 2020)

The Faery tale Adventure on the sega mega drive. Check for this game guys, It was the first open world of my life. I had a paper map found with the game bit i was 5 years old and I Lost It. Internet wasn't a thing so i beat It years later on the emulator


----------



## Super.Nova (Oct 12, 2020)

Chaos Legion on PS2.
Others already mentioned Legend of Legaia and I'd add Legaia 2: Duel Saga.


----------



## Payne (Oct 12, 2020)

As my username suggests : Max payne


----------



## regnad (Oct 12, 2020)

Montezuma's Revenge on the Atari 800XL.


----------



## Shadicluigi (Oct 12, 2020)

Summon Night: Swordcraft Story for GBA, a witty action RPG that's tough in places

You explore a labyrinth to collect materials and then use those materials to craft many types of weapons.

Gitaroo Man for PS2, a tough rhythm game with amazing songs


----------



## kaputnik (Oct 12, 2020)

*Azrael's Tear*



Releasing almost at the same time as Quake was probably not the most strategic decision.

The controls are quite cumbersome, and it might be the last game ever to be CPU speed sensitive. Generally, that's a thing of the 386 era and earlier. If one can live with that however, few games matches AT's atmosphere. I still do a playthrough now and then 

Personally I use P233MMX machine with the FSB and multiplier jumper headers wired up to switches for easy speed manipulation. 66x2 works well for AT if I remember it right. The TR12 registers can also be manipulated for further speed tuning. Never used DOSbox, but would be surprised if it couldn't emulate a host of different CPU speeds.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 12, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> Have you tried Huntdown ? That game rocks



it had better be good or it'll be your ass.


----------



## brunocar (Oct 12, 2020)

Bionicle Heroes was the first game i was hyped for, and even though in retrospect it didnt live up to its potential, the end result both in the main version and in the portable versions are the most interesting interpretation of the lego game 
formula ever.


----------



## Raylight (Oct 12, 2020)

Vexx. it was my first T rated game and a very underrated gem.


----------



## oji (Oct 12, 2020)

Sopwith on my first PC - Soviet Elektronika BK 0010-01


----------



## TheZander (Oct 12, 2020)

Gomons adventure for n64.


----------



## naughty_cat (Oct 12, 2020)

I love this topic ^^ Thanks Tom White for posting this 










​


----------



## YuseiFD (Oct 12, 2020)

Sacred underworld


----------



## djinc91 (Oct 12, 2020)

Master Chu and the Drunkard Hu (NES) man I loved that game when I was a kid. So friggin hard though.


----------



## Robika (Oct 12, 2020)

Team Buddies for PSX. It was a really funny game that you could play up to 4 players. Me and my cousin had a lot of fun afternoons playing this game.


----------



## Sundree (Oct 12, 2020)

River City: Tokyo Rumble, It's one of those games that originally got released in 2013, but didn't see an official English release until September 2016; pretty late in the 3DS's life. I didn't grow up with this game or anything, but I still come back to it when I have nothing else better to do.


----------



## Flirkyn (Oct 12, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Chrono Cross
> 
> View attachment 228726
> 
> ...





Lilith Valentine said:


> CHRONO CROSS
> Squire Enix, please port this to new systems! It’s the best game they’ve ever made and they treat it like it doesn’t exist!



*THIS! GODDAMNED THIS!*

Seriously, I love Trigger, it's a masterpiece. But for me, Cross is way better on a lot of things and is easily one in my top 10 best game ever!

As for the main question of the topic, I can think of a lot : Grandia 1, Persona 2 dualogy, Dept. Heaven saga, etc....


----------



## limpbiz411 (Oct 12, 2020)

Halley's Comet, 1986 Taito Arcade. is very dear to my heart and barely anyone has played or heard it.


----------



## Rob Blou (Oct 12, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Crystalis on the NES.
> I have played this game since it came out back in the 80's and always play it till the end whenever I run across it (usually every 2 or 3 years).  I first played it on the original NES hardware and have played it on PC and almost every console that has a NES emulator.
> It was recently added to the NES online app on the Switch and, of course, I played it till the end on there.  I highly recommend everyone to check it out as it has aged well and is good fun.


I was about to say the exact same thing!! I still play it every 4 - 5 years. I also listen to the soundtrack quite often. Amazing game!


----------



## billol25 (Oct 12, 2020)

Spirits - MSX


----------



## Lostbhoy (Oct 12, 2020)

My C64 was an oasis of unheard of titles most of which I have forgotten but maybe 2 come to mind....

Cliffhanger (and his brother coat lol) this was great game, looked like it was right out a road runner cartoon which was great at the time! Stop the bandit getting to town withba variety of traps contraptions, mostly killing yourself in the process! Superb game! 



Also Booty, a pirate ship based puzzle game adventure. Collect the coloured keys to open the corresponding barrier to get further while avoiding the pirate ghosts and parrots!


----------



## pcwizard7 (Oct 12, 2020)

a game I like and played a lot that's not well remembered


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Oct 12, 2020)

Spongebob Atlantis Squarepantis for the DS. It may not look like much but this game was really good when I was younger. OST was a bop too.


----------



## banjo2 (Oct 12, 2020)

4x4 Evo 2 (specifically on the GameCube). I'm not sure how relevant it was and is now, but I thought it was really cool how it had real life vehicle brands, at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 12, 2020)

i have said this before and i will say it again, 
*Crash Twinsanity.*
easily the best soundtrack on any crash game, and besides some glitches, has absolute stellar platforming.
it aint perfect, but it is still amazing.


----------



## RinkuSonic41 (Oct 12, 2020)

Zelda Phantom Hourglass. 
Was my first Zelda and the first i (almost) finished. The game that introduced me to the brand alongside Twilight Princess, that I got shortly after. Speaking of not-so remembered games, the Touch Detective series. It might not be my favorite game of all time, but it surely is a neat little game that is abysmally underrated.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 12, 2020)

Nobody ever seems to mention Silent Bomber on PS1, but I can't figure out why. Aside from one game- breaking bug in the PAL version that meant the cutscene at the end of level 10 wouldn't load making progression impossible, it was a great game.

And how we never got any more decent Snowboard Kids games after the N64 duo is a genuine travesty. Begging for an N64 Mini console to be released with both of them on it.


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 12, 2020)

godreborn said:


> it had better be good or it'll be your ass.
> 
> View attachment 228795


I also recommend The Mummy but that game is a pain in the @$s more like a Metroid style but bosses are tough


----------



## RY0M43CH1Z3N (Oct 12, 2020)

MOTHER 1 or named Earthbound Zero in EEUU:


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 12, 2020)

Little Big Adventure 2, for Pc.


----------



## Coyote_Mao (Oct 12, 2020)

Ristar on Sega MedaDrive (Genesis) and Xenogears on PS1. As for PC, there's a certain game that's largely forgotten today, yet I remember it every October... The "Ghost Master."


----------



## Owenge (Oct 12, 2020)

nicktoons battle for volcano island was my jam as a kid.


----------



## Panporus (Oct 12, 2020)

Kuon


----------



## Axmand (Oct 12, 2020)

Jet Force Gemini for Nintendo 64 ring any bell?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 12, 2020)

I mean, when is a game not so remembered?

I spend a lot of time playing and replaying Dragon Quest Monsters on GBC when I was like 13-15, writing myself a guidebook on it, using my xploder to search cheatcodes for it, I even had a forum and an online chat about it for a while.

I know it was one of the best known Pokemon alternatives back then and the series itself continued until just recently too, but I don't hear many people talk about the original.


----------



## Sk17 (Oct 12, 2020)

This: 

And this:


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 12, 2020)

definitely Mario 64 and probably Final Fantasy VII,
they weren't so popular back then but I enjoyed them very much


----------



## tomhanks69 (Oct 12, 2020)

Whomp 'Em on NES


----------



## xdarkmario (Oct 12, 2020)

Crash Bash





 I love this game even though people dont remember it as it was a ps1 late cycle game (amongst the last batch of ps1 games.)
i remember being a little kid and my mom was asking what game i want for Christmas and i has said a crash game, ( i had said the wrath of cortex as that was the latest ATM but that was a ps2 game NOT for my ps1) my mom said they was closing in 15 minutes and without knowing it was even real i blurted out CRASH BASH and my mom came home with it. i was shocked and i enjoyed the hell out of it. i still play online with friends via netplay and i wish this would get the remaster treatment


----------



## wiitendo84 (Oct 12, 2020)

Wurm Journey to the center of the earth. Took forever as a kid to beat it but finally managed to so it. Now if I had read the manual, I would have beat it a lot faster.


----------



## TheJeweler (Oct 12, 2020)

Being a fan of the Evil Dead franchise I have both A Fistful of Boomstick and Regeneration on the PS2


----------



## xIce101x (Oct 12, 2020)

Tonka Construction. It’s the first game I played as a kid and I’ll never forget the intro.


----------



## haxan (Oct 12, 2020)

Definitely Rhapsody a Musical Adventure on the PS1



This game has a very special place in my heart.


----------



## TehCupcakes (Oct 12, 2020)

Pac-Man 2: The New Adventures for the Genesis. It has unique gameplay being sort of like a point-and-click, but with a slingshot instead to bridge the gap between player interaction and the game world. Pac-Man's goofy and often exaggerated reactions produced many laughs as a kid, and it was always fun trying to figure out the what objects you could interact with and how Pac-Man's mood would change the way things behave. The fact that you don't control Pac-man directly means that reaction time plays a factor, and there's also was a certain enjoyment in just letting things "play out" to see what happens.

Looking back, it really was a unique game, and I can't think of anything else quite like it. Despite that, I don't see it mentioned very often, and it's never been re-released in the plethora of Genesis game collections over the years. so I guess it wasn't as popular as the protagonist's name would suggest.

As an aside, it's memorable for me in particular because it's the game that caused time limits to be instated in our house. "You can play after I get a game over," is now an infamous phrase my brother uttered during our first time with it. (_The game does not have a lives system or a game over screen._)


----------



## VashTS (Oct 12, 2020)

Serpent for the original Gameboy. I have WR on the speedrun leaderboard  My grandma got this for me at a supermarket and I played it for the longest time. I had plenty of GB titles, like Kirby and Mario Land but always came back to Serpent. I still play it every now and then.

also Golf for the Virtual Boy, does that count? most people probably are aware of its existence but was anyone aware that someone actually enjoyed it 

https://www.speedrun.com/serpent/run/zgnvxvdy


----------



## tmnr1992 (Oct 12, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> Microsoft Fury^3. A relative bought it for me and I played it a lot even though I never got far as a child. I remember saving money just to get a Microsoft flight stick for this game. I was still awful at the game though.
> 
> Wow I thought no one else knew this game, I really liked it.


----------



## tooknie (Oct 12, 2020)

Kether on the Philips CDI

Also Castles II, but on the Amiga CD32


----------



## cvskid (Oct 12, 2020)

For me i'd say StarTropics for the NES




With the other one being Breakdown for the original xbox


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2020)

Lot of people doing N64 games. In which case I am going with Forsaken

I occasionally see games have aspects of the style come out but it is nothing I have really seen taken and given a true modern spin.



AD2076 said:


> Vagrant Story and FFT for PS1


Are Final Fantasy Tactics (might want to say the name for those playing along at home that maybe weren't around at the time) and Vagrant Story that ill remembered? I will give Vagrant story maybe did not stick around so much or make as big a dent as say Final Fantasy on the PS1 but it was still fairly noted for its combat system.
Final Fantasy Tactics, especially the PS1 version, is both beloved and the PS1 version often being held up as the high water mark (give or take hacks, which I would also say speaks to the popularity of the game -- if you get as many hacks as the Final Fantasy Tactics series does it speaks to something.



MikaDubbz said:


> Ninja Five-O (or Ninja Cop depending on where you live) for the GBA.


That probably lands more as cult classic. It was fairly enjoyed around here at the time (it has featured as game of the week/noted games around here in various articles as well).
I am more here to remark on how expensive it is these days. A while back we got someone looking to tell if fake or not and I thought who would fake Ninja Cop/Ninja Five-O? One trip to the online tat merchants later and my eyes were wide open.




kumikochan said:


> Mine is Infinite undiscovery, one of the games Microsoft made to push for JRpg's. One of the darkest JRpg's I ever played and one of the games that made my cry so hard like with no other. One of the best JRpg's made and sadly almost no one played


I did actually pick up a copy of that the other week (been building a 360 collection before prices shoot up). It is probably one of Tri-Ace's off days (their on days giving me stuff like Resonance of Fate which was among my top games that generation) but if you can get it to click for you (same for Resonance of Fate for that matter) then you are in for something special.


----------



## Azael_inf (Oct 12, 2020)

boomario said:


> Speedy Eggbert



Now this is quality. Still boot up my copy from time to time.


----------



## masenko (Oct 12, 2020)

this game, oh yeah. me and my mate spent hours after school trying to get all endings.
pride of my small gameboy color collection as its so freakin' rare


----------



## CrashMidnick (Oct 12, 2020)

I loved that game back in the time


----------



## gamer123q (Oct 12, 2020)

Star Ocean The second Story (Enix+Tri Ace,PS1)

I played this game literaly years on my PS1 until my ps1 died never forget this good old days and sometimes i want to go back in time and play it again and again.
yes i know the Star Ocean series have a Fanbase, but in Germany the Game is not well known and the german localised Version is rare and only a very few people from the retrogame scene know this game.
This game is my biggest treasure and hope a Nintendo Switch Version appears in the E Shop.


----------



## Stwert (Oct 12, 2020)

H.E.R.O. On the 800XL. Far from being the first game I played, indeed it was many, many years after that. But I just love the game. To this day it’s still the first thing that gets fired up whenever I use my 800XL.


----------



## pop13_13 (Oct 12, 2020)

Infernal, and Giants: Citizen Kabuto on PC


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 12, 2020)

Disney's Extreme Skate Adventure. Hands down the best game using any Tony Hawk's game engine.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm seeing a lot of common games here, I'm going to put down some of the "more obscure" ones from my childhood that I was fond of.

First up is Omikron: The Nomad Soul. It was available for the Dreamcast and the PC, I had the PC version.

Some of the unique things about The Nomad Soul, it's an adventure game, and it switches between different control schemes depending on what you're doing in the game. You have one set of controls for "Adventure Mode", while you're exploring around the world. You have another set of controls for shooting, when the game acts a little like a first person shooter. You have another set of controls for swimming, and finally, you have another set of controls for fighting. The game also features David Bowie, and you have to spend in-game currency (which is plentiful, but limited) in order to save the game.

Next is Mario Teaches Typing. Yes kids, believe it or not there was a time when Nintendo had some games that featured Mario released on PC.

This one holds a special place in my heart, because it's the first game I ever had that was on CD-ROM rather than a floppy disk. I'll note that there was several different versions of this game:
One for DOS that came on floppy disk. It featured 2D graphics with no animated talking Mario head.
Another one for DOS that came on a CD, and featured the talking Mario head. This is the version I had. It also had a music track if you put the CD in a CD player.
And finally, "Mario Teaches Typing 2", which ran on Windows.
This game gave me a great start at learning how to type fast. I had a friend in Middle School that was also a fast typer, and him and I would always compete to see who could type the fastest. I'm not setting any records, but I can reach 90 WPM with reasonable accuracy.
Interplay also released "Mario's Game Gallery" for PC, which included Checkers, Go Fish, Dominoes, Backgammon, and Yahtzee. There were a few other Mario games for PC, mostly educational, which include Mario's Time Machine, Mario is Missing!, and the Mario's Early Years! series, which included Fun with Letters, Fun with Numbers, and Preschool Fun.

Next, one of my favorites from Sierra, is The Incredible Machine. I had the original DOS version.

Basically, each level consisted of an incomplete "Rube Goldberg" machine. You were given a goal for what the machine had to do, and a limited number of parts to complete the game. They made numerous versions, and they can still be purchased on GOG and played with DOSBox. The developers later made a "spiritual successor" to The Incredible Machine series, called "Contraption Maker." It can run on modern PCs and has improved graphics, and is available on Steam.

Another favorite of mine is the Jill of the Jungle series. This game was made by Epic Megagames, which later became known as Epic, and is now known as Epic Games.

I had tons of fun with this game. The first game was released as shareware, but you had to pay for the sequels. You could beat the entire series in a single sitting if you really wanted to. It was playable on a wide variety of DOS systems, but it really sounded awesome if you had a Sound Blaster series sound card. Many of the levels featured small puzzles you had to figure out to complete the game, none of which were terribly difficult.

Epic Megagames came out with a lot of other cool DOS games, including Epic Pinball, Jazz Jackrabbit, and Castle of the Winds. All of which I played during my childhood, and would gladly recommend that other people try out.

The complete series is now available on GOG for free.

I could go on and on, but for now I'll just list some of the other "gems" I remember:
The Lost Vikings - SNES and DOS
Alone in the Dark - The original series by Infogrames, for DOS.
The 7th Guest - DOS
Commander Keen - DOS
The Typing of the Dead - Arcade, Dreamcast, Windows, PS2
Hoyle Official Book of Games: Volume 3 - DOS
SkiFree - Windows and DOS
Rodent's Revenge - Windows
Bow and Arrow - Windows
Glider - MacOS and Windows
Dinosaur Safari - MacOS and Windows
DinoPark Tycoon - MacOS and DOS
Battle Chess - DOS
Midnight Rescue! - DOS
Terminal Velocity - DOS
Havoc by Reality Bytes - Windows and MacOS
Actua Soccer - DOS
Glover - N64 and Windows
NBA Live 99 - Playstation, N64, and Windows


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2020)

masenko said:


> this game, oh yeah. me and my mate spent hours after school trying to get all endings.
> pride of my small gameboy color collection as its so freakin' rare


Never actually did that one. The Lost in Blue series that followed it/is generally seen as the continuation was pretty popular around here when it appeared on the DS.
Mentioning such things I am of course obliged to link up a GBAtemp legend
https://gbatemp.net/threads/lost-in-blue-special-limited-edition-ds.32280/

Might have to have a look -- been playing a fair few GB/GBC titles this last however long and comparing them to GBA and DS games. A lot of GB/GBC stuff has a kind of elegant simplicity, as much as that phrase sees me want to slap myself for cooking it up, where things had not quite got a bogged down as some stuff on the GBA and DS would eventually end up getting.




medoli900 said:


> Disney's Extreme Skate Adventure. Hands down the best game using any Tony Hawk's game engine.


They did port out most of the moves and levels to the big collection mods on the PC.
http://thugpro.com/ being the usual start for going down that path.


----------



## Sterophonick (Oct 12, 2020)

ilomilo on the Xbox 360


----------



## Volttekka (Oct 12, 2020)

For me, it'd be Yu-gi-oh the Falsebound Kingdom
never heard anyone else talking about it, but I always enjoy it, and it has great music


----------



## Ampersound (Oct 12, 2020)

The Urbz for DS.
It's an enhanced port of the GBA version and incredibly wacky. I still love how one character gives you a genie lamp when you befriend her and invite her over. Turns out that lamp is actually a great utility tool for accessing a bed and wc literally anywhere.
It's also really fun hustling for cash. There is also a semi secret cheat npc, and perhaps more secrets i didn't find.
Oh and you can have a pet dinosaur oo.
It also has a good OST:


----------



## Jonna (Oct 12, 2020)

I read the whole topic and no one has mentioned this yet.:



Second Sight



If any one remembers this game and liked it, PLEASE let me know and I'd love to be your friend. It seems like no one remembers this awesome 3rd person psychological thriller game.

You say "Timesplitters" and every one is like "oh man those games are dope!"
You say "Second Sight" and people are like "is that a book?" And this is despite the fact that it's the same developer.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Oct 12, 2020)

TehCupcakes said:


> Pac-Man 2: The New Adventures for the Genesis. It has unique gameplay being sort of like a point-and-click, but with a slingshot instead the gap between player interaction and the game world. Pac-Man's goofy and often exaggerated reactions produced many laughs as a kid, and it was always fun trying to figure out the what objects you could interact with and how Pac-Man's mood would change the way things behave. The fact that you don't control Pac-man directly means that reaction time plays a factor, and there's also was a certain enjoyment in just letting things "play out" to see what happens.
> 
> Looking back, it really was a unique game, and I can't think of anything else quite like it. Despite that, I don't see it mentioned very often, and it's never been re-released in the plethora of Genesis game collections over the years. so I guess it wasn't as popular as the protagonist's name would suggest.
> 
> As an aside, it's memorable for me in particular because it's the game that caused time limits to be instated in our house. "You can play after I get a game over," is now an infamous phrase my brother uttered during our first time with it. (_The game does not have a lives system or a game over screen._)



This game is amazing, I played it on the snes a few years ago and loved it, still play it sometimes.


----------



## YugamiSekai (Oct 12, 2020)

Flipnic Ultimate Pinball on PS2. Had hours of fun on it and it doesn't even have a Wikipedia page.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2020)

Jonna said:


> I read the whole topic and no one has mentioned this yet.:
> Second Sight
> .




 

A confession that I did not have its shelf mate next door (it was actually 3 over) before I went to take that but so as to restart the fight of the time over which was the better game then I had to do it.

That said on Timesplitters. Never much cared for them. Some friends absolutely adored the series but it never clicked for me (that one there being because I bought my xbox as it was almost end of life and it came with 20 games and I had already rinsed all the good games from his stack, same reason the abysmal Unreal game is there).


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 12, 2020)

There are many of them, but for the sake of this thread, I'll choose only these two series:

Duke Nukum/Nukem from Apogee Software with 3 games on the series, which would later become Duke Nukem 3D series many years after:



Gobliins from Sierra Online also with 3 games in the series, I've always waited for the 4th game, sadly might never come to life:



Those were the glorious times, very good memories.


----------



## Chains (Oct 12, 2020)

Little Big Adventure 2, loved that game and played it religiously back when it was 1st released.


----------



## EEkumBOkum (Oct 12, 2020)

Rocket: Robot on wheels  for n64 and dragon spirit for NES


----------



## Jonna (Oct 12, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> View attachment 228848
> 
> A confession that I did not have its shelf mate next door (it was actually 3 over) before I went to take that but so as to restart the fight of the time over which was the better game then I had to do it.
> 
> That said on Timesplitters. Never much cared for them. Some friends absolutely adored the series but it never clicked for me (that one there being because I bought my xbox as it was almost end of life and it came with 20 games and I had already rinsed all the good games from his stack, same reason the abysmal Unreal game is there).


You are my favourite person right now.


----------



## Snomannen_kalle (Oct 12, 2020)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of common games here, I'm going to put down some of the "more obscure" ones from my childhood that I was fond of.
> 
> First up is Omikron: The Nomad Soul. It was available for the Dreamcast and the PC, I had the PC version.
> 
> ...



God, I used to live The Incredible Machine (although I don't think it was on DOS, probably Windows 98 or XP) when I was a kid. At the elementary school I went to had it installed on one of the computers, which we were allowed to use during recess. It was a favorite of many of us, along with SkiFree (which you also mention, a great game) and Chip's Challenge.



scroeffie1984 said:


>



Used to love this game as well. My brother and I had a GameBoy Advance each, but not many games for them; but I do remember we had a couple GBC multi-cart games we had inherited from our older siblings, and Battle City was on one of them. I also remember playing Zen Ninja a lot (never managed to get very far, but I loved it anyway), and a Yu Yu Hakusho fighting game in japanese (of course I didn't understand any of it) which even got me into the amine years later


----------



## Extensionsnails (Oct 12, 2020)

Wow just remembered this gem existed


----------



## wonkeytonk (Oct 12, 2020)

RHOPKINS13 said:


> I'm seeing a lot of common games here, I'm going to put down some of the "more obscure" ones from my childhood that I was fond of.
> 
> First up is Omikron: The Nomad Soul. It was available for the Dreamcast and the PC, I had the PC version.
> 
> ...



I tried to get into Omikron and I love David Cage, but I hated how the text was so small and how when you lost a fight, you couldn't retry and was left at low health.


----------



## Fawe (Oct 12, 2020)

Skyroads (DOS) 


 

Crackpots (Atari)


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Diego788 (Oct 12, 2020)

I love Raw Danger, it was my first PS2 game (came bundled with the PS2 lol) 
it may not be remembered, but I really love it


----------



## Pippin666 (Oct 12, 2020)

Meteos for the Nintendo DS; 

Pip'


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 12, 2020)

gamer123q said:


> Star Ocean The second Story (Enix+Tri Ace,PS1)
> 
> I played this game literaly years on my PS1 until my ps1 died never forget this good old days and sometimes i want to go back in time and play it again and again.
> yes i know the Star Ocean series have a Fanbase, but in Germany the Game is not well known and the german localised Version is rare and only a very few people from the retrogame scene know this game.
> This game is my biggest treasure and hope a Nintendo Switch Version appears in the E Shop.



All I remember about this game was being annoyed that you lose the gun after the first fight.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Oct 13, 2020)

Two of these that never got the recognition they deserved.
The Neverhood:


Full Throttle


----------



## tmnr1992 (Oct 13, 2020)

Thief the Dark Project. Back when I was a kid I had this game on a demo disc. I loved it even though I could only play the training stage and level one. A few years later I got the full game and it was just great. One of my favorite stealth games of all time along with it's sequel Thief the Metal Age. Still haven't played the other 2 Thief games.

Also I would say Mega man 8. While the franchise is hardly underrated I think Mega man 8 has a bit of a mixed reception. It was my first mega man game and I really liked it. Admittedly the voice acting was not the best, but that never bothered me as the game had some fun levels, and the music and visuals where as good as any other mega man game.


----------



## regnad (Oct 13, 2020)

Goargoyle's Quest on the Gameboy


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm mostly thinking of the time I got my first pc. It ran DOS and windows 3.11, and... Games were pretty gimmicky back then. In school, we bought floppy disks, traded and copied games from each other that seemingly came from nowhere. Some got pretty well known later. Duke nukem 1 and 2 were among them, and epic megagames' pinball and especially 'one must fall' were awesome. The incredible machine was an instant classic that somehow got forgotten (fuck... Even Sierra forgot about their own IP!).
I also remember playing a'home alone 'game that literally had you creating traps and luring the enemies in them. Oh, and raptor was later released on Gog.

But perhaps my favorite game from that time is a fighting flight simulator called retaliation. It was in 3d, dead flying and attacking missions, ground and /or air targets and air dogfights.
... And it somehow all played from a single floppy disk. Never found that game again (not even on Google), but it was quite an achievement for its day.


----------



## Roamin64 (Oct 13, 2020)

morvoran said:


> Crystalis on the NES.
> I have played this game since it came out back in the 80's and always play it till the end whenever I run across it (usually every 2 or 3 years).  I first played it on the original NES hardware and have played it on PC and almost every console that has a NES emulator.
> It was recently added to the NES online app on the Switch and, of course, I played it till the end on there.  I highly recommend everyone to check it out as it has aged well and is good fun.


Nice! I love that game, always have. Did you play on "The end day"? October 1st, 1997


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 13, 2020)

Might as well do another
Soul of the Samurai/Ronin Blade for the PS1


I only personally got a PS1 later in the PS1 lifetime (had a N64 and PC mostly) but had played loads elsewhere (I had discovered emulation earlier, and I don't think anybody had any legit amiga games, but chipped PS1s was my introduction proper to these sorts of circles).
Anyway this was one of the few games I had for it early on, and had no memory card at first either (called my friend who lived round the corner from the house I was at even to borrow one).

Most wrote this off as a Resident Evil clone, and it kind of was, and was not even as compelling as something like Dino Crisis (by the way anybody mentioning the third effort there in this thread as one of theirs is getting banned) and it took a long while, not least of all because the improved weapons you get over the course of the game quite notably changed the feel of the game, to open up and click for you (I was at my sixth or so playthrough before it really did). When it did though I found it something special here.



Fawe said:


> Skyroads (DOS)
> View attachment 228858


Seeing that in action sort of reminds me of one of my favourite Amiga games

Simulcra


Granted Skyroads seems closer almost to a rhythm game and in that case a DS homebrew classic in AmplituDS
https://www.gamebrew.org/wiki/AmplituDS




ChicoPancho said:


>


I don't think the second biggest kart racer on the N64 after Mario Kart really counts as not so remembered -- there is still news articles mentioning it at the rates of several a week going back through this year. The various Lego offerings, maybe Crash Bandicoot... those might stand a better chance (and were often noted as being excellent games in their own right, unlike most fun kart racers we see today which seem content to be far far far inferior clones of Mario Kart).



tmnr1992 said:


> Thief the Dark Project. Back when I was a kid I had this game on a demo disc. I loved it even though I could only play the training stage and level one. A few years later I got the full game and it was just great. One of my favorite stealth games of all time along with it's sequel Thief the Metal Age. Still haven't played the other 2 Thief games.


I don't know that Thief counts as a not so remembered game but hey. To follow on from some things there:

The third game suffered console port itis (you might even see it on the shot of my shelves earlier) which was a truly horrible disease at the time. Smaller levels, simplified UI/mechanics, slightly more actiony (though still enough stealth, which itself was a dirty word at the time -- mandatory stealth section and all that). Play it if you will but don't expect too much and definitely a downgrade over 1/Gold and 2 and their various expansion packs.

The fourth/reboot... oh dear. If console port itis during the xbox era was a bad thing then bringing back old franchises during the 360 was potentially worse (we did get some good from it on a few occasions). The Thief game (stylised as Thi4f at one point which says most of what I want to know) probably being one of the worst offenders here, indeed most would suggest you go for the Dishonored franchise instead if you must have your steampunky/medieval stealth game action as that as actually a decent game (the sequel to it... more mixed). It might not look that bad and some of the updates managed to fix one or two things in it but I would no more tell someone to play that and expect them to then want to experience the earlier efforts than I would point someone at modern Final Fantasy and say go back from there.

I am also here to say do check out the various fan games/mods/sequels/reworks of the originals. They are some of the finest mods I have seen in gaming (blow 99% of anything you see on a Bethesda game out of the water) and I don't know why they are not more known.
https://www.thedarkmod.com/main/ is probably the main thing people start with, however if you are after more just straight missions then 
https://www.thiefguild.com/
http://www.thief-thecircle.com/

Straight mods are also available and do good things
https://www.moddb.com/mods/thief-gold-hd-texture-mod

https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/02/18/modder-superior-best-pc-mods-thief-thief-2/ might also have something/act as a nice enough intro to where things were at early last year.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 13, 2020)

Bakugan battle brawlers for the ds, fun little game that had some unique ideas


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 13, 2020)

Probably quite lame compared to everyone else’s , but LEGO Creator was really awesome for me as a kid 
That’s... all I’ve got haha
I had the first LEGO Racers too, but I don’t think either of these are very obscure, so.... /shrug 
My childhood games were all popular sadly xD


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 13, 2020)

After Dark (Screensavers) - This application was mostly screensavers but it also had games in it. I liked this app so much that I memorized the pirated serial number for the complete edition of version 3. Sucks that it doesn't work anymore due to use of 16 bit dlls.


After Dark Games - games based around the screensavers. There were some cute games in it.


----------



## player594 (Oct 13, 2020)

Dungeon Master for SNES. Spent too much time on this one.


----------



## VampireOniX (Oct 13, 2020)

Jill of the Jungle
Xargon
Monster Bash
Strife
Nightmare on Elm Street
Trolls
Dangerous Dave
Covert Action
Phantasmagoria

Some of the lesser known games I was addicted to and still till this day go back and play.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 13, 2020)

Bubsy on SNES (not Bubsy II though) was that game for me. Mom used to rent it when I was a kid and I have many good memories from playing that game. I still love it nowadays and load it up occasionally, but most people only remember Bubsy for the disaster that was Bubsy 3D, that game pretty much killed the entire series.


----------



## altorn (Oct 13, 2020)

Goldensun series got me through a lot of things in middle school.
Quest64 got me through a lot of things in university.


----------



## Kaein (Oct 13, 2020)

Dreamcast Grandia II definitely! It  was my first rpg and I'll  always remember the charming music, characters and the history, pretty good memories ( and sad too) playing that game, it was a simple life


----------



## creffca (Oct 13, 2020)

thirdeyeopen23 said:


> For my first post on this topic  I’m going to start with the system that was first most significant in my evolution of gaming, the NES. I would say a kinda unknown game that I played a heck of a lot was The Guardian Legend. If you haven’t seen it, it was really fun and way ahead of its time. I spent a lot of time with this and idk of anyone that really knew of it.


Man I was wondering if someone would mention that game!! I remember it was one of the random games I rented at blockbuster as a child and it blew me away.  Now a copy sits proudly in my toy room.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Oct 13, 2020)

swabbo said:


> Space Station: Silicon Valley for the N64 was an amazing game with a soundtrack I find myself whistling or humming without having played it for years, definitely an underrated game imho



It's a great game. Sad it locks itself every now and then and requires you to downgrade the system to the jumper pak to actually have a chance to complete the first couple of levels.

For me it would be a 500 in 1 clonic cartridge for the Atari 2600. It had like a bootleg copy of the sneak n peak game I did not even understand or even know to properly play as little but I have fond memories of it. I think I would never find it again...


----------



## 2short (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ciaomao (Oct 13, 2020)

regnad said:


> Goargoyle's Quest on the Gameboy



yeeeees! Nothing to add here


----------



## wiindsurf (Oct 13, 2020)

Atari 2600: Hero, Friday the 13th
NES: Little Nemo, Big Nose, Micro Machines, Snake Rattle n Roll, Tom n Jerry
SNES: Rock n Roll Racing, Faceball 2000, ActRaiser, Super Conflict

The first ones for each system being the most memorable...
Hero was super addictive, Nemo blew my mind, RnRR was pure multiplayer madness 
I also remember feeling super frightened while playing Friday the 13th lol


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 13, 2020)

Kaein said:


> Dreamcast Grandia II definitely! It  was my first rpg and I'll  always remember the charming music, characters and the history, pretty good memories ( and sad too) playing that game, it was a simple life



That game screwed over many people here in my country because the only pirated version had a crash at like 3/4 of the game.


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 13, 2020)

I think it is pretty well remembered, but I have to post it:

 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=emb_title&time_continue=64&v=npNZf2LFlxc


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Oct 13, 2020)

I know this is more than two but really wanted to share these awesome games.



 
An open world game where you're a soldier from the future trying to stop Aliens from harvesting humans.



 
In this game you use a tank to wreck other tanks.




Cool Lego game where you can build your own race car from Legos.




Breeding game where you can raise monsters. Imo one of the best breeding games I've ever played.



 
Pink haired boy fucking up pigs because they took his lunch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh and this one


 
Beautiful game despite Miyamoto fucking it up by forcing Rare to add Fox.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 13, 2020)

First thing to come to mind for me was Hotwheels: Turbo Racing on N64. When I was younger I was absolutely _infatuated_ with Hotwheels cars. (I'm pretty sure my grandparents still have my enormous tub full of them somewhere..) To the point where I'm pretty sure I'd still play with them if I had someone who'd join me. My grandparents knew this, and for Christmas when I was 5 years old gave me an N64 with Hotwheels: Turbo Racing, Pokemon Stadium, Kirby: the Crystal Shards, and a few other games. 

It was basically the first console I owned for myself, so I was absolutely enthralled to have it. Playing HWTR for the first time, the main thing that I thought about was seeing most of my favorite cars in a video game, racing around tracks at breakneck speeds. I eventually invited friends over to play, and we'd spend hours trying to figure out ways to get around tracks faster, unlock the hidden cars and tracks, discussing theories about the game at school.. Myself and my entire "group" of two friends were completely, and deeply in love with this game, and played it for years before ever moving on from it. 

For the fact that not only was it one of my first games, but also the first game I got other people into, and delved into in such a deep way, sticking with it for so long, it has a dear place in my heart. I'll never forget the poorly-compressed, severely cut version of Metallica's "Fuel" I'd always set to play before a race. Ahh, memories.


----------



## frostii (Oct 13, 2020)

Solstice 2: Equinox on the SNES.
Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous music.


----------



## ragestaker21 (Oct 13, 2020)

*ROGUE GALAXY*​



it takes me back to the good old days
When my mom sang me to sleep but now im  stressed out.

I care a lot about music, i love my piano and this game had many great songs, but one stands out because 'dis one is my briefing time music lmao ->



*this is old school level-5 beitch'*​


----------



## Tokiri (Oct 13, 2020)

Sword art Online: Hollow Realization. 
I enjoyed it mainly because, while being a single player game, we discovered things and function as a small community back then at the PS Vita days. 

Also it had those mystery feeling and things to be discovered as well, especially with the big patch. Unfortunatly though the game has not withstood the test of time.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 13, 2020)

monster vs alien for the ds


----------



## KimKong (Oct 13, 2020)

*StarTropics* on the *NES*

*
Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizzards *on *PC*


*Secret Agent Man* on *PC*


All of these games really influenced me a lot as a young kid..


----------



## m_babble (Oct 13, 2020)

*Montezuma's Revenge* (Commodore 64)



*Scorched Earth* (PC)



*General Chaos* (Sega Genesis)



*Nintendo World Cup* (NES)


----------



## Cartmanuk (Oct 13, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ToeJam_&_Earl
*ToeJam & Ear*


----------



## evil goober (Oct 13, 2020)

Here are a few of my favorite nes games.

Faxanadu
Monster Party
Nobunagas Ambition
Willow
Crystalis
Black Bass


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 13, 2020)

Star Fox Adventures, gets a lot of hate because "it's a Zelda clone" or "it's not a real Star Fox game" or some crap x3


----------



## Ajlr (Oct 13, 2020)

The ports of Elevator Action and the Mario Bros arcade game, Ice Climber, Balloon Fight, and Genkitotsu Yonku Battle on the NES; the port of Mario is Missing on the SNES; Pokémon LeafGreen on the GBA; the port of Cars: Race-O-Rama on the PSP; and Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time on the DS. GYB is a car game where you bump enemy cars to finish the level, collect flags for more points, unlock more powerful cars, and watch out for oil spills. It's only released in Japan though and I played it and those other NES games from a Chinese bootleg one.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 13, 2020)

Spoiler


























--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Star Fox Adventures, gets a lot of hate because "it's a Zelda clone" or "it's not a real Star Fox game" or some crap x3



Shouldn't that be a good thing lol...i mean zelda is pretty good game so....


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Oct 13, 2020)

One of the first games I actually remember renting was Vexx on. Let's just say it's so "not so remembered" that I can barely find pictures of the box art and for years I couldn't remember the name. Seriously, there are only a couple pictures on Google Images that are the actual box art. Apparently it's not regarded as very good, but an action heavy collect-a-thon platformer blew my 6-year-old mind.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 13, 2020)

this gameboy game.


----------



## Meler (Oct 13, 2020)

Liero Dos game


----------



## Alato (Oct 13, 2020)

I love this thread; happy and surprised to see games like Ninja Kun and Mario Teaches Typing pop up.

It's hard to pick one game because there's so many near and dear forgotten games. But, one that stands out as totally not-remembered yet special is *DX Ball* on PC.






My grandma had this Arkanoid/Breakout-style game on her computer and I used to play it when I went over. She was also a beast at the game (probably played it for hours and hours) and dominated all of the high scores. I think it might still hold up as the best Breakout game I've played.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Oct 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Might as well do another
> Soul of the Samurai/Ronin Blade for the PS1
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I was aware those other Thief games haven't been well received, guess I'll skips those and go straight for the mods you mention.


----------



## DesLife (Oct 13, 2020)

CMDreamer said:


> Gobliins from Sierra Online also with 3 games in the series, I've always waited for the 4th game, sadly might never come to life:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the glorious times, very good memories.




Good news, you've waited 10 years too much !



Even though I never played that one, Gobliins is probably my favorite point'n'click series. You might also want to check Woodruff, which was also made by Sierra/Coktel Visions in their prime.


----------



## tmnr1992 (Oct 13, 2020)

altorn said:


> Goldensun series got me through a lot of things in middle school.
> Quest64 got me through a lot of things in university.



Golden Sun, one of my favorite games for the Game boy Advance.


----------



## stryfe1984 (Oct 13, 2020)

Ar Tonelico. Dating sim / RPG  with an amazing soundtrack


----------



## pwsincd (Oct 13, 2020)

oh god that music .. those memories....  started playing again this week ...   world class


----------



## DKB (Oct 13, 2020)

This.


----------



## Dracari (Oct 13, 2020)

for me it's Def. Chrono Cross,  i know it's got its hate and some of it for good reasons,  but to me the Soundtrack was awesome and to my youngerself at the time the story and characters were pretty good. as at that point in time i had not played Chrono Trigger nor did i know of it.

the Opening and other parts of the OST, made me at that age grow a affinity to violins and some of the finer instruments


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 13, 2020)

mario


----------



## Robika (Oct 13, 2020)

stryfe1984 said:


> Ar Tonelico. Dating sim / RPG  with an amazing soundtrack



Sadly Ps3 with CFW is unable to run it.


----------



## ivt18 (Oct 13, 2020)

For some reason I never hear people talking about Rayman Origins for the Wii. I have really fond memories of it, although it would drive me crazy at times.


----------



## Wolfy (Oct 13, 2020)

As weird as it was, the old Star Wars math game that I played in Computer Lab during elementary school will always have a place in my heart.


>


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Oct 13, 2020)

Kuru kuru kururin forever probably ._.
and kururin squash.

u.u someday on the switch hopefully


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 13, 2020)

Eggo Mania GBA
Not so much tetris as falling blocks. Can be cheesed a bit but even so still one of my favourite multiplayer falling blocks game -- I will take it any day of the week over Dr Mario, Columns, Klax or the like.


Did pick up the PS2 version a while back as well but... actually might be a time to check out PS2 emulation.



AnimeIsDead said:


> View attachment 228922
> In this game you use a tank to wreck other tanks.


Still have my copy around here somewhere -- was one of the few games I had for the NTSC-PAL converter thing I had.

Actually quite liked it when I sat down to play it in the end. The story was nothing much but the setting... very little else has done post apocalypse that well for me. I don't know if I would want to play it again today (even at the time controls were clunky, possibly even by battletanx standards) but can definitely still respect it for the time.



Meler said:


> Liero Dos game


Hope you got to play the DS homebrew remake/port
http://dsliero.dennisvanzwieten.com/
Others new to it all then it is a take on Worms, though took it in a somewhat more interesting direction and doubtless would be said to have inspired things like Soldat which in turn inspired all those fun skill based arena things people are enjoying today.


----------



## pedro702 (Oct 13, 2020)

Splinter cell on ps2





I replayed very few games in my life, most times once i finish the game that is it, its finished, with the exception of splinter cell(well1-4) every few years i keep replaying them and i gotta say they are amazing and it will always be one of my favorite series along side mario/pokemon even tough its not very well known and not even got a single game this generation :S


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 13, 2020)

m_babble said:


> *Scorched Earth* (PC)



Scorched earth!!! 

You, sir, just won this thread, if not the internet. How could I ever forget about this one? 

(basically : it predates the worms franchise, yet it's as epic if not more so in scale)


----------



## Dracari (Oct 13, 2020)

if we're able to list more than one, this came to mind (after talking w/ someone about the Switch port of Monster rancher 2,)






it was Simple and repetitive after awhile, critics had fair points about pretty much compared to MR, it was basic. but when your still young,  sometimes basic really still can be fun,  and along side w/ Chrono cross being one of my fondly remembered n loved games. i got this at the height of being so enthralled with Dragons (to which can be a tad obvious, that im still verry much the same to this day)

the music was kinda Meh, and if you didnt have too many games for your PS1, then the memorycard forest feature was Useless to you. (like where Monster rancher anything worked mostly PS1 games, PC Discs, Music CD's etc.)


----------



## Draxikor (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a lot of games, Tiny toons from NES, Megaman V, Flinstones rescue of Hoppy and Dino, Mischief Makers, Guru Logic Champ etc.


----------



## m_babble (Oct 13, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Scorched earth!!!
> 
> You, sir, just won this thread, if not the internet. How could I ever forget about this one?
> 
> (basically : it predates the worms franchise, yet it's as epic if not more so in scale)



Ever play Pocket Tanks? It's the only artillery game that holds a candle to Scorched Earth.


----------



## Frankbel (Oct 13, 2020)

The Adventures of Rad Gravity and its gravity reversed level. I got crazy about that.


----------



## CORE (Oct 13, 2020)

Perfect Weapon PS1.

I remember renting it and all I heard was NO WAY!

Literally thats it I did not realise that you had to jump across a gap in the Ice so I walked up and down for about an hour hearing NO WAY!

So when you approach the edge he stopped dead and shuck his head saying NO WAY!

I obviously thought cant go that way or other way for that matter until maybe a year or so watched on UTube and f**k you just need to jump across.

But the way it is done you dont think it even possible to jump across.

After All These Years Back in 96/97 WTF.


----------



## player594 (Oct 13, 2020)

Oh one more. An Atari 2600 game by the name of Journey Escape. Needless to say the music rocks. I've still got my copy. Too bad my 2600 doesn't output video anymore.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journey_Escape


----------



## CMDreamer (Oct 13, 2020)

DesLife said:


> Good news, you've waited 10 years too much !
> 
> [...]
> 
> Even though I never played that one, Gobliins is probably my favorite point'n'click series.



Yeah Gobliins game series are also my favorite point&click games. They're so much fun to play and replay.

That Gobliins 4 doesn't look like something I'd play though, I'll stick with the 3 first games from the series instead. But thank you anyway for letting me know about it.



DesLife said:


> You might also want to check Woodruff, which was also made by Sierra/Coktel Visions in their prime.
> 
> [...]



About Woodruff, there's too much dialogue involved and even though graphically is something like Gobliiins, the gameplay is very diferent. But will give it a try soon.

Actually I've been playing Gobliins on my PSP, and its pure joy! I will try to get Duke Nukem to play it on my PSP too.

Thanks and best regards!


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 13, 2020)

I feel like no one even knows this game.
But eh, it is my favourite game of all time, my childhood game...


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 13, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd think so, but people hate it because it's not Star Fox


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 13, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> You'd think so, but people hate it because it's not Star Fox


I mean if its a good game who cares. I mean i dont hate Metroid Federation Force bc its a nice little game, but yeah, not so good metroid game. I mean love a game for what it is is my philosophy.
Tbh in yers i want to play star fox adventures it looks cool BECAUSE of that, i dont like traditional SF games that much.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 13, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I mean if its a good game who cares. I mean i dont hate Metroid Federation Force bc its a nice little game, but yeah, not so good metroid game. I mean love a game for what it is is my philosophy.
> Tbh in yers i want to play star fox adventures it looks cool BECAUSE of that, i dont like traditional SF games that much.



It still holds up visually to this day, shows that Rare was one of the few devs who knew the Gamecube hardware inside and out. Only other company that knew it extremely well was Factor 5, they pushed games beyond the normal fill rate of the GPU.


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 13, 2020)

First game I remember playing, not the typical Bomberman style. Bomberman Hero was another non traditional Bomberman game


----------



## Golds (Oct 13, 2020)

mine is Heroes Quest or renamed to "so you want to be a hero" 

this game was so fun, and part of the Serria series of games like Kings quest, police quest, space quest.  These games made me love RPG games, and Lori and Cori cole are still at it and you can get Hero-U their newest game on Steam right now.

https://www.hero-u.com/


----------



## Nuclear_Ghost (Oct 14, 2020)

Another +1 for Survival Kids for GBC (and yes I played the Survival Kids 2 translation)
Young Merlin, and Actraiser for SNES
Burn:Cycle for PC
Patapon 1/2/3 for PSP


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2020)

Populous the beginning DEMO version
it had only 3 of the 25 levels, but it was an awesome game
I later managed to get the full game on PSX and it was even MORE awesome
Even today, I still play it sometimes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Populous The Beginning DEMO, one of my first pc game
It had only 3 of the 25 levels, but it was an awesome game
I later managed to get the full game on PSX
And it was even MORE awesome
Even today, I still play this 1998 classic sometimes


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 14, 2020)

For me the games that I pretty much grew up on were from Sierra. One of my favourites would be Space Quest. I really enjoyed those games.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 14, 2020)

Lots of stuff mentioned here today, don't know if I can match any of that. Most games I know are known cause is popular. I usually find some rare instance of games no one talks about. Only to hear people talk about it when i bring it up.

One game that does come to mind that I don't think most people pay attention to is Monster World IV. Released back in 1994 in Japan only, and finally localized officially into english in 2012 for download on ps3 xbox 360 and defunct wii virtual console. It part of wonder boy monster world series of games. It was added to sega classic mini thing which is good since it is a rare gem and that console is full of them. (Just wish it was in the sega classic collection on consoles)

I first played the fan translated one on emulator which was how I knew about it. But only cause I got into the series for not knowing how it was related to adventure island. But Is a great game full of good graphics, and music. I had intended to review the game, but I haven't gotten around to playing it again. But I advise anyone to do so. (And also beyond oasis which i did review, it was my first review so is a bit sloppy) 

Now that wonder boy been relevant for the past... 4 years I think. The remakes of the master system games and a new one released in 2017, another new project in production which I'm more excited about.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2020)

Gun Valkyrie


Did find this when purposely looking for the weird and wonderful on the xbox.
Had a really odd control scheme and something of a difficulty curve that raises some eyebrows. However get it to click and satisfying as it comes, much like most good shooters.

If you have ever played Vanquish and enjoyed it then you probably ought to give this a spin if you can reasonably do so. Scratches the same sort of itch for me.



Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Lots of stuff mentioned here today, don't know if I can match any of that.



I did not make the thread so we could play hipster braggart/who has the rarest cult classic game and has been around long enough to remember pong being released. If it is a game that most don't remember/know when you bring it up (as opposed to all those that people do) and you either really enjoyed it, it has lots of memories for you and the like then share it with a bit about it and why.
I imagine most of the time it will be the older among us that had to think twice before buying a gaming magazine, never mind a game, and maybe had something from a well wishing relative as a present you played because you had nothing else/had driven everything else into the ground. Today/since around the early 2000s yeah anybody can hop online and get a collated list of best games with 50 reviews each, possibly ordering it from the same machine to arrive at you house, then randomly getting games given to you is a bigger ask.
At the same time what was once popular does drop off a bit and might only be remembered by those looking at the history of companies* and mechanics so opportunities still arise, to say nothing of those that might pick up a bundle of games (or be given some), or have seriously limited disposable income, and then do the whole "waste not, want not" bit.

*I saw Magic Carpet mentioned a few times earlier. At the time it was pretty big, even if most were more interested in the graphics and tech than the gameplay, and came off the back of Bullfrog realising Populous, a sequel to it and Syndicate, with Theme Park following not long after. It would be a little while before Command & Conquer and Warcraft took over the RTS world but at the time those were some of the biggest names in it. Still I would wager a decent chunk of people have not heard of it today.


----------



## AnimeIsDead (Oct 14, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Star Fox Adventures, gets a lot of hate because "it's a Zelda clone" or "it's not a real Star Fox game" or some crap x3


Sad thing is it wasn't even meant to be a clone of Zelda or a Star Fox Game. Originally the game was called Dinosaur Planet and had it's own unique characters and story. But Miyamoto (fearing Rare would surpass his Merio and Zelda) decided to have them replace the main protagonists with Ster Fax.


----------



## Zangetsu276 (Oct 14, 2020)

I should stop writing about underrated games that I love, I always end up writing a wall of text 

Klonoa 2 will always be on the top of my list when it comes to underrated games or games that I have a big fondness for. Many people know about Klonoa: Door to Phantomile which is the first game in the series, released for the PS1 and later gained a remake for the Wii, but it saddens me that almost no one knows about Klonoa 2. Klonoa 2 is a sequel that is regarded by most fans as better than the original, and that's a really high bar to top because Klonoa: DtP is a masterpiece, so it's a shame that it's so obscure.

I was 4 years old when I first played this game, I loved the original and I remember fondly the day when my Dad bought Klonoa 2 as a gift for me. At time there were almost no game stores in the town that I live, so in my birthdays my Dad used to take me to the neighboring city by train and take me to a big game store. When browsing the catalogue I saw Klonoa 2 and my father bought it for me. Played through the whole thing in 2 days.

There's a lot of history on why Klonoa 2 and the Wii remake flopped, I blame Namco/Bandai Namco for the crap marketing that they did, I think most people does so too. Klonoa DtP sold millions of copies on the PS1, but after that game Namco just treated the series as crap when it could've been a flagship franchise and mascot for the company.

So yeah, I eagerly wait for a remaster or remake of this game so it could get some recognition. There's some rumors and trademarks about an upcoming remaster/remake of the first game or a bundle of the two games which I'm really excited, may it shed some light into those beautifully crafted platformers.

Here's my favorite level from the game and thank you for reading this thing even if was just a little, I want more people to know about Klonoa:


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 14, 2020)

Oh gosh, I can think of a few older games before the SNES era, but the problem is, I remember them well so I don't know if they count. I used to play this game a lot when I was younger:
Also the music I think is decent for it time.

Then this game which seems pretty simular:

Took me probably a decade-decade and a half to complete this game . Funny thing this one or two pieces of puzzle is what kept me from completing the game and once it was figured out, I did another play-through on the game to figure out the game is roughly 10 to 20 minutes long .
In case you're interested, there is another game for the NES (ported from Macintosh) called *Uninvited* and *Deja Vu* which also seem to be similar.


----------



## gabisenk (Oct 14, 2020)

Gothic. A masterpiece of an rpg and one of the best games ever made. On pc and honestly it doesn't get the credit it deserves. It basically did what Botw, Witcher 3, Skyrim and all other open world rpgs has done back in 2001... IN 2001 !!!


----------



## bedbug1226 (Oct 14, 2020)

Steambot Chronicles. Truly a beautiful and fun game deserving of that sequel. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steambot_Chronicles


----------



## lgnmcrules (Oct 14, 2020)

Jet Grind Radio (Jet Set Radio) left a big impression on me on a kid.  A whole lot of those Dreamcast era games really did.  Shaped a lot of what I want to see in art.  Vibrant colors, music with soul, and a feeling of human experience.  It's hard to put into words sometimes.  I've been inspired to release anything I make for free because in part of the experiences I had with these games.


----------



## britain4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bugs Bunny Lost in Time on PS1 - one of the first games I ever had, played the absolute crap out of it and one of my favourite platformers to this day, seriously underrated

I did have my original disk until not so long ago when it got melted and I have no recollection of how


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 14, 2020)

SimCity DS. Most people regard it as an inferior version to other SimCity games at the time, but it's a really good title imo and I have many hours of fun as a kid on holiday playing it.

CivRev on iOS/DS also counts. Also regarded as an inferior civilization game compared to what existed at the time, I personally still have a blast playing it.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 14, 2020)

|<roni&g said:


> First game I remember playing, not the typical Bomberman style. Bomberman Hero was another non traditional Bomberman game


I like that one!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



britain4 said:


> Bugs Bunny Lost in Time on PS1 - one of the first games I ever had, played the absolute crap out of it and one of my favourite platformers to this day
> 
> I did have my original disk until not so long ago when it got melted and I have no recollection of how


Melted?!


----------



## MorningBlunt (Oct 14, 2020)

Chasm: The Rift
and
Atomic Bomberman


----------



## britain4 (Oct 14, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> Melted?!



Yep - no idea how it happened - the disc looks sort of Pringle shaped now


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 14, 2020)

lgnmcrules said:


> Jet Grind Radio (Jet Set Radio) left a big impression on me on a kid.  A whole lot of those Dreamcast era games really did.  Shaped a lot of what I want to see in art.  Vibrant colors, music with soul, and a feeling of human experience.  It's hard to put into words sometimes.  I've been inspired to release anything I make for free because in part of the experiences I had with these games.



While I might question Jet Set/Grind Radio as a not so remembered game pick I am obliged to note that there are some really nice looking fan efforts that are worth paying attention to
https://gamejolt.com/games/JSRFMP/336004

https://team-reptile.com/bomb-rush-cyberfunk/ might also be of interest.



MorningBlunt said:


> Atomic Bomberman


I got this once because it was in the £5 CD tower thing that various cheap shops used to have and I absolutely adored bomberman on the megadrive (even if today I might be able to have a gun held to my head and call it the worst 16 bit era version out there, though still by no means a bad game).
It was clunky and unrefined, the graphics were not quite the cutesy thing I was used to it, it crashed a lot even by 1990s PC standards and the music did not do a lot. However I played it anyway (I had spent £5 after all) and when playing around with the options to make an absolutely broken mode I think it finally clicked what mods, what fiddling with the game, what options being given and all things that followed from that could mean to a game. The ability to fine tune a custom mode also means it joins my favourite bomberman titles, possibly even pipping the best PCE versions if you get me on the right day.

Though in a move that will erase any good will or notions of good taste I might have had. I actually like Bomberman 64 as well. Don't go in expecting a 16 bit but better version of the game but I never the less found great enjoyment in both the single player (especially hunting costume pieces) and multiplayer.




britain4 said:


> Yep - no idea how it happened - the disc looks sort of Pringle shaped now


Once upon a time one of my friends had a clap on lamp. I put a CD on top of it once and then we left to go do something else. Shutting his door hard turned on the lamp. We came back to a stylishly melted CD.


----------



## fadx (Oct 14, 2020)

Snowboard Kids - N64, great game and great soundtrack.
We lost/broke out memory pak and I had to have finished that game 10+ times.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2020)

AnimeIsDead said:


> Sad thing is it wasn't even meant to be a clone of Zelda or a Star Fox Game. Originally the game was called Dinosaur Planet and had it's own unique characters and story. But Miyamoto (fearing Rare would surpass his Merio and Zelda) decided to have them replace the main protagonists with Ster Fax.



And I was okay with that, I wasn't okay with it being stuck on interior N64 hardware. Would it have worked? Possibly, but I think it worked out well as is on Gamecube and with Fox as the main character.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 14, 2020)

There's this little series I like that some of you may have heard of, and it features quite possibly the best game ever made: Klonoa Beach Volleyball.

So here's one that I am absolutely sure nobody here has mentioned. Tempo, for 32X, and more so its sequel, Super Tempo for Saturn. There was also a side game for Game Gear called Tempo Jr. The series' primary developer was Red Entertainment, well known for Bonk and Sakura Wars. Each game is a side-scrolling platformer. Anyways, the series stars the titular Tempo, a fUnKy grasshopper who... just kinda does stuff. He has a girlfriend. Er, I think its his girlfriend. No game seems to have continuity with the last, and while there none of them are especially plot-focused or anything, the cutscenes of Super Tempo are quite charming and fun. The first game has fantastic visuals, a forgettable soundtrack, and rough but fun mechanics. There are quite a lot of cool ideas that are unfortunately buried under a pile of junk and very unrefined mechanics. The biggest problem is probably the collision detection, which is just plain shit. Tempo has quite the interesting art style and a very unique sense of humor. Probably the best part of the game is the invincibility power-up floods the screen with photo-realistic cows and starts playing yoodling music. It is a charming little relic of the 32X, but not much more. Super Tempo, meanwhile, is an absolutely fantastic game. The 3 years off of the first game seems to have benefited this game immensely, resulting in a much more focused and polished title, despite having far more variety. The sense of humor is even stronger than the first game, with it driving the entire game. It isn't a very mechanically complex game, but the variety, charm, and humor drive it forward, making it some of the most plainly fun experiences I have ever had in this industry. Just a small problem though. See, being a Japanese-exclusive Saturn game makes it kinda sorta expensive, and by that I mean getting an official copy will cost you upwards of $500. Oops. Well, time to break out the emulator! Seriously though, give this game a shot. You won't be disappointed. But, more importantly, play Klonoa Beach Volleyball. 10/5 mastapeece


----------



## Codemastershock (Oct 14, 2020)

LolcatPlays said:


> Gitaroo Man for PS2, a tough rhythm game with amazing songs
> View attachment 228794


I had so much fun with this game, shame modern screens and the input lag... 
The only way to properly play this game is on the PSP. My TV has very little input lag, but even then it ruins the experience.
I know that I could hunt a CRT but I dont have the space, the strenght and/or the patience to carry a heavy television up the stairs to my home.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 14, 2020)

I know I already commented, but one thing I'd like to point out is how Link's Awakening was a pretty popular game at the time of it's release, and it's colorized remaster in 1993 and 1998, respectively, but I always felt like it was the "underdog" Zelda title, that just never seemed to get the praise it deserves. It's quirky, it's cute, the humor is good, and it's an amazing Zelda game, despite the princess not being in it, and Link not in Hyrule... but in a Hyrule-like setting. And Marin didn't really get popular until Hyrule Warriors came out, and I'm glad they put her in the game. She's my favorite girl in the Zelda Universe. It's great seeing fresh Marin cosplays and new fan art of her arise.


----------



## tpax (Oct 14, 2020)

Still one of my most favorite games and I still replay that game at least two or three times a year. For a long time, it was the only game that I was carrying around along with my Game Gear, and sometimes I used to play through that game 3 or 4 times a day since it's quite short.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 14, 2020)

Outrun 2019 for me.
I rented it several times till I eventually bought it from the video store when they were clearing stock.
I hear a lot about how this game isnt really outrun and its too hard cause jet engine. I hear that about Contra Hard Corps being too hard too.
I found a lot of little hiddem things and a good challenge putting it up at my top favorites.
I still replay it today.
Music maybe could have been better maybe but its pretry good for what it is and I still find it catchy.
It was meant to be a sega cd game after all.
Sad it had sram support but never had sram.


longplay


Rearranged version of Relight my fire done last year.
Improves the song a ton.

Another might be Star Fighter 3000 on Sega Saturn/3DO
Not the greatesr game but the odd gem combinations needed for upgrades made things interesting.
Now if I could just find a full least of combinations somewhere.

I wanna mention Syvallion and an old DOS game JumpJet.
Spacegoose on DOS too.
Cyberbikes even?

I could keep going with all the oddities Ive found over the years, I do like the odd hidden gem and often dig for them.


----------



## brain_tweaker (Oct 14, 2020)

The Call of Duty Nintendo DS Games, They mean so much to me, I spent so much time playing them, Countless hours sitting there just playing them while lying in bed like a bored little kid. Multiplayer was the best..


----------



## Leen (Oct 14, 2020)

Lunar and Lunar eternal blue (Sega CD) they were probably the first game to get me into JRPGs


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 15, 2020)

Boktai still means a huge ton to me


----------



## Zangetsu276 (Oct 15, 2020)

HylianBran said:


> There's this little series I like that some of you may have heard of, and it features quite possibly the best game ever made: Klonoa Beach Volleyball.
> 
> So here's one that I am absolutely sure nobody here has mentioned. Tempo, for 32X, and more so its sequel, Super Tempo for Saturn. There was also a side game for Game Gear called Tempo Jr. The series' primary developer was Red Entertainment, well known for Bonk and Sakura Wars. Each game is a side-scrolling platformer. Anyways, the series stars the titular Tempo, a fUnKy grasshopper who... just kinda does stuff. He has a girlfriend. Er, I think its his girlfriend. No game seems to have continuity with the last, and while there none of them are especially plot-focused or anything, the cutscenes of Super Tempo are quite charming and fun. The first game has fantastic visuals, a forgettable soundtrack, and rough but fun mechanics. There are quite a lot of cool ideas that are unfortunately buried under a pile of junk and very unrefined mechanics. The biggest problem is probably the collision detection, which is just plain shit. Tempo has quite the interesting art style and a very unique sense of humor. Probably the best part of the game is the invincibility power-up floods the screen with photo-realistic cows and starts playing yoodling music. It is a charming little relic of the 32X, but not much more. Super Tempo, meanwhile, is an absolutely fantastic game. The 3 years off of the first game seems to have benefited this game immensely, resulting in a much more focused and polished title, despite having far more variety. The sense of humor is even stronger than the first game, with it driving the entire game. It isn't a very mechanically complex game, but the variety, charm, and humor drive it forward, making it some of the most plainly fun experiences I have ever had in this industry. Just a small problem though. See, being a Japanese-exclusive Saturn game makes it kinda sorta expensive, and by that I mean getting an official copy will cost you upwards of $500. Oops. Well, time to break out the emulator! Seriously though, give this game a shot. You won't be disappointed. But, more importantly, play Klonoa Beach Volleyball. 10/5 mastapeece



Oh another Klonoa fan in this thread, I wrote about Klonoa 2.

I don't know about Tempo but Klonoa Beach Volleyball sure was great, had lots of fun playing it with friends and family when I was a kid. I think 2 years ago or so I built one of those Raspeberry Pi consoles and installed a bunch of PS1 and SNES games on it, took it to a family trip. Played the shit out of it with my cousins and brother, really good game even today.

I used to think Beach Volleyball was released before Klonoa 2 but turns out it's the opposite. Klonoa 2 flopped hard so the team went back to PS1 games and then GBA


----------



## PvD79 (Oct 15, 2020)

Deja Vu on NES was one of my favorites. I could beat it in less than 15 min back in the day. Smurfs Escape from Gargomels Castle was another. Used to go to my  dads house and play Coleco. Simpler times...


----------



## Darth Meteos (Oct 15, 2020)

Metal Arms: Glitch in the System. Amazing third-person shooter.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2020)

Nowadays WipEout could perhaps be considered "not so remembered" games, but they were popular games back in the day.
WO aside, *Kurukuru Kururin* (for GBA) means a lot to me, so simple and at the same time I don't know how to describe why it's special to me. It's too bad that it was a very short lived series, with 3 games and only the game I mentionned got localized, in Europe only.

_*Live-A-Live*_, for the SFC/SNES. Years ago I discovered this game, recommended on the forums here. It was quite original and the music is excellent too, the different scenarios makes the game varied and unique (although I could never finish the true last chapter as I didn't know where to go). Definitely worth checking out : https://www.romhacking.net/translations/381/

*Lagrange Point*, for the Famicom. It has a somewhat generic RPG feel to it, but the music and the overall ambiance really stands out, and the gameplay is very similar to Mother 1/EB0. Unsurprisingly, it's also Nintendo hard (for real; the random encounters can be very bothersome, using the fast-forward option on an emulator is a must), with a very steep difficulty curve toward the end.
A friendly advice: you should read this (spoiler-free) FAQ after you reached the second half part of the game (or any time, really) : https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/nes/570557-lagrange-point/faqs/56320



Spoiler: The "friendlier" advice



If you wonder what exactly I'm talking about, there's an (optional, IIRC) item which can be obtained somewhere in the game, called "Kazu's Defense" which stops random encounters for a limited time, that's pretty nice. But guess what, this item is *unique*.
Use it only at the very last place (when you get there, read the FAQ before doing so!) in the game... Or you will regret it.

Past that point the enemies (several at once!) for the random encounters are so powerful (Bosses-like with thousands of HP), you won't ever survive after a few fights to get to the end unless you avoid the battles with the precious item.
A semi-spoiler, maybe but absolutely nothing in the game will tell you how vital this item is. Now you know, it can *kill* your playthrough if you were not prepared for this as the enemies will wear out your team in no time before you get to the final boss (it's even more complicated than that, actually). An example of bad video game design, I guess.

Although, with an emulator cheats can be used at any time, so there's always a way to finish the game... Save states will be useful too, some health status are quite lethal, the RNG tends to be merciless.

Another useful tip, after a certain point (when you get to Satellite Base) you will be able to use the weapon combinations feature (buy weapons in shops, then fuse them at the place I mentionned. In other words, crafting).
The weapons available at shops won't be enough so you must use this feature, but it's costly (and ineffective) to randomly test combinations... This post may be the only place on the Internet with the list of all weapons : https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/570557-lagrange-point/75160146



If you are curious about the VRC7 sounds (the only game with music made for this chip) and if you liked the original Mother, you won't be disappointed : https://www.romhacking.net/translations/2294/
I can't help but think it may have influenced Policenauts - mostly the space colony setting, both games were developed by Konami. This game seems almost completely unknown. I hope more people will discover it.

_*Policenauts*_, well-known but still somewhat obscure. I wanted to love this game but I don't know, so many good ideas and elements yet I was disappointed until the end. If only it was... different. I preferred Snatcher a lot more.
Old L.A. 2040 was everything I wanted Policenauts to be, that music alone is worth checking out.
At the time there was only the translation of the PSOne version available, since then the (superior) Saturn version translation has been released, if you want to check them out : 
PS : https://www.romhacking.net/translations/1422/
Saturn :https://www.romhacking.net/translations/2744/

And a last one, Rareware games are quite popular but for some reasons *Blast Corps *_(N64)_ never seems to get much love. That game is plain crazy, destroy everything to make a path for the red truck (SCAL, based on a real brand isn't it?). Not just any truck, mind you, it's actually one carrying damaged nukes for a safe detonation site and must not ever be touched, and cannot even stop. You can use a varied set of vehicles (a buggy, a motorcycle with rocket launchers, a flying mech, a van, a robot prototype, a truck and even special ones: boat, crane, train...)
Cool musics composed by Graeme Norgate, known for his work on GE007 and the TimeSplitters series. The theme of BC (Glory Crossing, also used for the level of the same name) is simply epic, perfect for the emergency situation at hand.
Overall an original game with plenty of contents (and post-game contents), one of those which are easy to play but (very) difficult to master. Getting the Platinum medals is just way too hard however, but that's only if you want to 100% the game. Good memories 



the_randomizer said:


> And I was okay with that, I wasn't okay with it being stuck on interior N64 hardware. Would it have worked? Possibly, but I think it worked out well as is on Gamecube and with Fox as the main character.


I much prefer the SFA version of the blue vixen, so I'm glad we got StarFox Adventures. Although I wish Dinosaur Planet was released too, but that's wishful thinking.
By the way, thanks for creating the Krystal mod for SSBB!


----------



## Shadicluigi (Oct 15, 2020)

Codemastershock said:


> I had so much fun with this game, shame modern screens and the input lag...
> The only way to properly play this game is on the PSP. My TV has very little input lag, but even then it ruins the experience.
> I know that I could hunt a CRT but I dont have the space, the strenght and/or the patience to carry a heavy television up the stairs to my home.


There's a decent 60fps patch for the PSP one


----------



## StarveBread (Oct 15, 2020)

Chicken Invaders, the first PC game I played.

Remember getting my first laptop and it had it installed. It ran like crap but boy was it a lot fun.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 15, 2020)

NR74W said:


> Nowadays WipEout could perhaps be considered "not so remembered" games, but they were popular games back in the day.
> WO aside, *Kurukuru Kururin* (for GBA) means a lot to me, so simple and at the same time I don't know how to describe why it's special to me. It's too bad that it was a very short lived series, with 3 games and only the game I mentionned got localized, in Europe only.
> 
> _*Live-A-Live*_, for the SFC/SNES. Years ago I discovered this game, recommended on the forums here. It was quite original and the music is excellent too, the different scenarios makes the game varied and unique (although I could never finish the true last chapter as I didn't know where to go). Definitely worth checking out : https://www.romhacking.net/translations/381/
> ...




You mean Krystal? Who doesn't like that character?


----------



## Shadicluigi (Oct 15, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> You mean Krystal? Who doesn't like that character?


----------



## Superdopper (Oct 15, 2020)

From the spectrum and Amiga generation it has to be manic miner and Cannon fodder... still classics

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Superdopper said:


> From the spectrum and Amiga generation it has to be manic miner and Cannon fodder... still classics



Not so well remember but loved would have to be nifty lifty on the spectrum and scorched tanks on Amiga


----------



## nikeymikey (Oct 15, 2020)

Bounty Bob Strikes Back!! Atari 800XL, back in the 80's i got my first, although unknown to me at the time, experience of piracy involving this game.
I must of been 8 or 9 years old, My parents had a salesman of some sort who had come to the house to measure up or whatever. When he noticed we had the 800xl he was immediately forgot he was working and started talking to my dad about the computer. Turns out he had one himself and was very into it. Anyway he ended up leaving with my disk copy of Spy Hunter, which he would return the next evening with Bounty Bob and another game copied on to the B side of my Spy Hunter disk.

It was only years later when i was heavily into the amiga copying craze at my school, that i realised Bounty Bob was my first pirated game. 

Its still a great game to play now, i give it a go through emulation every now and then. Its was also on the C64.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Oct 15, 2020)

Shining Soul II was a lot of fun for me on the GBA.





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shining_Soul_II

The story was terrible lol. But it for some reason the gameplay loop really held me. Sort of a Diablo-lite experience with a good amount of different characters to try, loads of gear and effects for them, neat levels with interesting art and sprite work, plus lots of secrets. Multiplayer over those old Game Link cables is a cherry on top.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 16, 2020)

All pointer-based Wii (U) games mean a lot to me because the industry has gone in the wrong direction and won´t correct its mistake.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2020)

Breath Of Fire to on the Game Boy Advance


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 18, 2020)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2020)

Sims 2 (*Nintendo DS*)

Boxart:




https://sims.fandom.com/wiki/The_Sims_2_(Nintendo_DS)

I just love this game and its soundtracks! I just feel like the version of Sims 2 for the Nintendo DS is never mentioned.
(Here are ALMOST all of the Sims 2 soundtracks for the Nintendo DS:  )

*~ PKG *


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 18, 2020)

Vovajka said:


> Chrono Trigger


I was umming and ahhing at having a bit of a dig for someone mentioning WipEout (although he himself questioned that one). But Chrono Trigger? I'm not questioning the quality of that game, but 'not-so-remembered'??
(Really though, I wonder if your average, snotty nosed, 10yo Roblox/Fortnite gamer knows about it...)

Mr Nutz (SNES) for me! Ocean SNES platformers usually ranged from 'okay' to fukkin trash, but this, coming in at a bit of a quiet time in the SNES release list - magical! Played it many times since, will continue to do so, and the flaws are myriad, but I just love it.

Mystaria/Blazing Heroes (Saturn) I'll admit to being late to the party with S-RPGs, usually ignoring them all the way till I picked up a 3DO with Powers Kingdom. Loved that game! And played it since via emulation too (Christ it's old now haha), but Mystaria was a sort of sequel, certainly much improved that again I really loved! No FF Tactics, or Vandal Hearts (oooh does that one qualify?! Who remembers the blood fountains haha) though


----------



## Deleted member 534570 (Oct 18, 2020)

Socket and Chiki Chiki Boys for the SEGA Genesis. Totally underated, but freaking fun to play.


----------



## Sk17 (Oct 18, 2020)

This:


And this:


----------



## Hambrew (Oct 18, 2020)

Phineas and Ferb: Ride Again for the DS.

This one was great, even though we barely ever watched the show until Disney+ decided to be better than Netflix 2 seconds after it came out. You collect parts to make contraptions, like the show, but then you get to play minigames with them! There are about 5 things to build, but they take _forever_ to get, making it feel like going through a world in Super Mario Bros. 3D Land, and the minigames, while clunky, are still fun. Like, in the first build, a really fast skateboard, you get to race everybody with identical skateboards!


----------



## HCartin (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh man I loved to play Goof Troop with my cousin when we were lads... I'm from 1993, and I remember owning a SNES, but with limited cartridges. So, for the rest of the games, we tried to emulate them over the Intel Pentium with Windows XP PC of my house. Excellent memories.


----------



## PvD79 (Oct 19, 2020)

Forgot to add on my earlier post... Wing Commander 2 on PC. Set the standard for modern gaming imho...


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 20, 2020)

Theatrhythm Curtain Call.


----------



## Ottoclav (Oct 20, 2020)

This game is awesome. I wish that it had been a series. It came out pretty close to SNK pulling out from Nintendo software development. Such a fun game that my brothers and I spent many hours playing through many times.


----------



## SaberLilly (Oct 20, 2020)

I remember playing this when i was younger, you built droids from an assortment of parts and sent them on missions pertaining to various subjects of science and physics. While you can find videos on it one of which was made by LGR, I feel this game didn't get enough love and got washed away during the edutainment craze of the late 90's.

I'd source a copy of it myself but this game uses an engine that's very picky about CPU speed and the physics freaks out if the processor is too fast.


----------



## kakyoku (Oct 22, 2020)

monster trux arenas for the wii. made me realise that not every game is good.


----------



## MayoMommy (Oct 23, 2020)

Granstream Saga for the playstation. I loved this game as a kid and never heard anyone talk about it. Only recently had I heard that it was kind of a successor to the trilogy that Terranigma belongs to. I think it's aproach to combat is still fairly unique and fun.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Oct 23, 2020)

Black Ops' Treasures of the Deep. I love underwater games and this Colony Wars clone is the best of its kind. Amazing wildlife animation, best fog usage on Playstation (far better than SH, imo) and great missions.


----------



## Freestyle-McL (Oct 24, 2020)

I remember playing on the Wii a long time ago, and unlike Xenoblade Chronicles which even has a majestic remaster, I would like to see this game again on new platforms, or some extension of its story.


----------



## pat_guy7 (Nov 18, 2020)

There was one SpongeBob title that I feel like it hasn't gotten enough appreciation yet. I grew up playing "Creature From The Krusty Krab" on GameCube long ago as a kid. It was a Christmas present I got at that age and I still cherish it to this day. Even replaying it in my adulthood days do I still capture the feeling of why I liked it so much long ago.

A shame how not many SpongeBob titles are talked about when it comes to SpongeBob video games. It's only either Battle For Bikini Bottom or those Nicktoons titles that I see people make a discussion out of the most. Those games are great as well, but I just want CFTKK get its level of appreciation that BFBB did and maybe a remaster treatment, too.


----------



## shanks_ (Nov 24, 2020)

Legend of Legaia - PlayStation 1

If you're into JRPG and have never played this please just play it


----------



## TetrisKid48 (Feb 9, 2021)

hot wheels: the world's best driver for 3ds. narrator had a very funny accent and i would just drive around the lobby and crash the cars.

10/10


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## godreborn (Feb 9, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


>



I owned this game.  I think you were searching for a mermaid.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)

Lego racers 2


----------



## depaul (Feb 9, 2021)

Anybody mentioned Shadow Hearts 1 for PS2


----------



## Jayro (Feb 9, 2021)

Never cared for the inferior sequel, but this first game on PS1 really keeps me coming back. It's my go-to game for testing PS1 emulation, but it's also an easy game to run, and the file size is just under 400MB. Even smaller in PBP format. You can literally pick Renamon, set the difficulty to easy, and just cheese through the game using her Diamond Storm attack in about 15 mins.


----------



## Brairf (Feb 10, 2021)

Total Overdose. Hope it will have a remaster one day


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2021)

Brairf said:


> Total Overdose. Hope it will have a remaster one day


Have a look at Chili Con Carnage on the PSP. It was something of a remake.

There are also a few mods and tweaks
https://thirteenag.github.io/wfp#tod
https://www.pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Total_Overdose:_A_Gunslinger's_Tale_in_Mexico


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 10, 2021)

Definitely Food Fight for Atari 7800. A forgotten game on a forgotten console.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 10, 2021)

I was a huge fan of adventure games when I was a child in the 1980's and 1990's. I'm going to name a few. I hope they bring back memories for you as they have for me. Thinking of those games actually puts a huge smile on my face.

-Codename: iceman
-Eco Quest
-space quest
-King's quest
-quest for glory
-police quest

These are the games that created the gamer in me!


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Feb 10, 2021)

unfortunately, I hve lots of nostalgia for adventure capitalist and clash of clans. But my personality is great, I swear


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Feb 10, 2021)

Has anyone here heard of Eastern Mind: The Lost Souls of Tong-Nou?


----------



## pedro702 (Feb 10, 2021)

splinter cell games, ubisoft kinda forgot about the IP and hasn't got any game since ps3/xbox360


----------



## SkyPeppers (Sep 20, 2021)

Sims 2 (nintendo DS) the ability to make your own character, fight aliens, and own a hotel all while in the car was pretty mind blowing


----------



## White_Raven_X (Sep 20, 2021)

All of the Sierra Space Quests


----------

